# Dynamat + New Amp and Sub Install



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

****** INTRODUCTION ******

I originally started this thread just to show you guys what I had done to my Audio, and in particular, my OEM Bose bass box. Having such promising feedback, it was suggested that these would be great as a group buy in kit form that anyone with an R35 could fit themselves as an easy DIY solution.

The beauty of the solution is the fact that I have managed to source the original OEM connectors and wired them into a custom made loom ready to simply bolt the new sub box directly into the standard fit location and plug n play into the existing nissan connector. With a mono block amp mounted on the supplied backboard behind the rear seats. It makes for a perfect stealth subwoofer upgrade which can be reverted back to standard within 30 minutes.

The kit comprises of a choice of two amps, choice of two subwoofers, a custom fit sealed 18mm MDF enclosure and custom wiring loom which plugs directly into the nissan bose plug. I also include the fixing bolts, washers, Gold plated fuse holder with 30amp fuse and good quality Oxygen free wiring.

I can also supply single sheets of sound proofing which is recommended whilst you have rear seats out.

At the bottom of this first post are the prices and options. If you are interested, please PM me or simply reply to this thread.

***************************

I decided that I’d had enough of the standard Bose subwoofers. They’re truly awful. And having now taken them out, I can understand why it sounds like it does. Two 9” free air pancakes with magnets smaller than golf balls.

So, my first port of call was to Dynamat the car to take care of any rattles (both relative to the new sub and also the standard car). I didn’t have any rattles to be fair apart from the normal parcel shelf one which is a ball ache to fix but the main goal was to provide a little bit of sound proofing to my full Japspeed exhaust and downpipes and any resonance that I might get from the new sub.

The dynamatting took about 3 hours to do and like you can see in the pictures, I did the whole back seat areas including rear firewall and side panels. I used Dynamat extreme and a whole bulk pack was used to do the back end plus a couple of spare sheets went into the boot floor. Its 36 sqft in a pack. I also had some closed cell foam sheets which I put in places where I could get away with 6mm of clearance before panels had to go on. Just to add another layer of sound proofing.










REALLY pleased at the results and somewhat not what I was expecting. It’s hard to describe the benefits you get from this Dynamat install but it’s not really a huge drop in db from before. Yes, it IS a drop, but more than that, it’s a more muted, civilised sound. Just more solid and grown up. Gearbox noises are MUCH quieter, in fact almost non-existent compared to before and my calliper clips rattle has gone

Right, next was onto the subwoofer upgrade. I wasn’t really wanting to fill the boot with a subwoofer and I wasn’t really wanting to get involved in getting to know the under seat Bose amplifier or lifting carpets to run new cables but I wanted more bass.

Having looked at the way it’s wired, it seemed criminal not to simply tap into the existing wiring going to the standard subs and utilise these with a new amp and sub combo in the existing space. The existing Nissan cabling is doubled up for power and ground (2 x power cables and 2 x earth cables are within the loom) so that would be fine for a monoblock amp running a single 8” sub.

Thanks have to go to Charles Charlie who got me the wiring diagram for the existing subwoofer box plug and I simply tapped into those wires to get my power, earth, ignition on and sub signal (connector now sourced for plug n play solution).

Out went the old box and I used it to make a cardboard template version of my new box. I was able to get 16” in height so that if I wanted to, in the future, I could fit two 8” subs in the box but for now my plan was just for one (if you read further into the thread, you will see that two subs is not recommended - see page 12).










Once I’d made the template and tested it fit, I made the new box from MDF to the same dimensions. It was all secured with wood glue and screws and then sealed with mastic to give a completely sealed box of around 0.5 cuft. The subwoofer I used was a JBL 8” unit specifically designed for small boxes. In fact, it works in boxes as small as 0.3 cuft so any plans to put two in, should still work.










Using the same fixings as the factory sub (with longer bolts as I was 18mm thicker), I put the sub in and due to limited space inside the standard rear sub plastic surround, I had to run the wiring out into the boot to fit the amp on the back of the rear firewall.










The amplifier I used was chosen specifically as I had experience of fitting one on a previous car and they are FANTASTIC little amps. It’s a Vibe Litebox Bass 1. It’s the larger 400w RMS model which will give about 600w RMS into two ohm but I’m happy at 400w into 4 ohm. Another great thing about this amp is the remote control bass output control which I’ve tucked up next to the handbrake so I can alter the output depending on music type or speed.










Trim put back in place for a complete stealth upgrade :-





































I thought I would show a comparison between the Bose subs and the new subs. 




























I’m really happy at how the new sub sounds. It’s SO much better than standard with deep lows and bass you can feel shake your hair and clothes if that what you want. It’s become apparent that my lack of bass originally was only exaggerated by my full replacement exhaust. In fact, it’s a good job I have the bass remote control inside the car as I’m having to turn down the bass when I am parked up and turn it back up when I am driving.

It must be good as I have started to get my Iphone loaded up with loads of music I used to listen to when I used to have good sounds in a car.

It’s also great to know that my install can be removed from the car and the standard put back in about 30 minutes. I’ve not run new cables, drilled holes anywhere or compromised the look or used any space. It looks standard (apart from the amp on the back firewall), yet works brilliantly.

****** PRICES ******

One Sub Setup Includes :- 

One JBL-804 8" 4 Ohm Subwoofer
Custom, hand made, sealed box from 18mm MDF
Hand made wiring loom including:-
Pre-Made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Power Cable
Pre-made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Ground cable 
Gold plated in-line AGU fuse holder and 30 Amp Fuse
Oxygen Free RCA cable, 
Remote Switch-on Cable (amp may auto switch - will check)
Oxygen Free Subwoofer Cable
Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Mono Block Amp including bass remote

Price - £295.00
Delivery - £15 (or collect FOC)

Options Available :-

Substitute Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Amp with JL Audio JX500/1D Mono Block Amplifier
*£25 Extra*

Substitute the JBL-804 Subwoofer with JL Audio 8w3v3-4 8” Subwoofer
*£90 Extra*

No Amp
*£120 can be subtracted*

Bass Controller (JL amp only - vibe comes with one) - *£15*

Dead Quiet Sound Deadening Sheet (18" x 32") - *£12 (get away with two sheets. Four probably best)*


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Surely someone has to make up these sub boxes in bulk and sell them?

great work!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job, I'm sure you would have a few takers if you put a kit together!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Its a simple solution, that most of us would probably want - but to lazy to do ourselves


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice one! I plan to do something like this over the summer and now with your guide I feel more confident 

I Dynamat-ed some of the rear as I had some problems taking the trims out from the rear... you don't happen to have a guide of removing the rear trims do you? 

I'm thinking of going with twin 8" subs (seen an example on Youtube) but not sure of which amp to pick yet. Need a fairly low powered one since I will be tapping power from wires and also one that will deliver clean bass...

p/s: any pics of the sub with all trims back on?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the facility to machine wood sheets (MDF/Birch Ply/Chipboard etc) using a CNC machine if anyone wants to send some CAD drawings over. Also get a very good price as buy a 40ft trailers worth of 18mm MDF a week! Could also get it assembled with staples/screws/wood glue using our framers. This would help out those who aren't comfortable with doing it themselves but it won't be as cost effective in my opinion!

Nice job buddy, wish I had the time to do this!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

buzzysingh said:


> I have the facility to machine wood sheets (MDF/Birch Ply/Chipboard etc) using a CNC machine if anyone wants to send some CAD drawings over. Also get a very good price as buy a 40ft trailers worth of 18mm MDF a week! Could also get it assembled with staples/screws/wood glue using our framers. This would help out those who aren't comfortable with doing it themselves but it won't be as cost effective in my opinion!
> 
> Nice job buddy, wish I had the time to do this!


Well if you and as5606 could team up for some kind of group buy I am sure there will be people interested (I am interested for one!) pending on the final product 

I can see a potential here if the box fits perfectly in the OEM location and looks OEM with trims back on.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Having been in as5606's car I can vouch for the deep bass and clear sound.

Oh, and the exhaust sounds incredible on full chat. )


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am sure there are companies who make frp moulds of subwoofer boxes specifically for use in stock locations.

Can no one get a first item made?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Well if you and as5606 could team up for some kind of group buy I am sure there will be people interested (I am interested for one!) pending on the final product
> 
> I can see a potential here if the box fits perfectly in the OEM location and looks OEM with trims back on.


And then team up with an installer like Valet Magic or PW pro up north and you have a drive in and out solution


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your nice comments.

I'll take a picture with the seats and trim back in but I can assure you, it looks like it never happened 

I suppose I might be interested in doing a group buy of these. It would certainly be easier if I had someone like buzzysingh to help out with the cutting but as to supplying a CAD drawing :runaway:. It certainly was a learning curve and took quite a long time to plan and prepare the right sizes and source the perfect combo.

Would give me something to do on these winter nights :nervous:

Do I need to speak with Mook regarding trading?

Suppose we need to identify who might be interested. If I could find the correct female connector for the Nissan Plug, it would be even easier and would save the soldering (which is my preference to connectors). If not, you could send me your standard subbox and I''ll modify it and send you back the whole lot, all done :thumbsup:

I'd need to think about how it would be easier to do in bulk but I'm sure I'll work something out.

So, anyone interested in one? Supplied with Sub, Amp, Cables and install guide. Could probably offer a twin 8" version as well. Just numbers for now. Cost would probably be less than £300 but depends on numbers and source for equipment.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Got a photo of it with everything back together?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Price dependant I'd be interested in this.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

buzzysingh said:


> I have the facility to machine wood sheets (MDF/Birch Ply/Chipboard etc) using a CNC machine if anyone wants to send some CAD drawings over. Also get a very good price as buy a 40ft trailers worth of 18mm MDF a week! Could also get it assembled with staples/screws/wood glue using our framers. This would help out those who aren't comfortable with doing it themselves but it won't be as cost effective in my opinion!
> 
> Nice job buddy, wish I had the time to do this!


Id be interested


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Interested list

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No need to do mdf, get a fibreglass one made.

You then have a mould made and can knock them out in quick succession. You then just bond the fibreglass to an mdf back board.

The key thing is to get someone like Andy to make a plug and play harness for intercepting the sub output so no one has to cut or tap into anything.


----------



## mergoogtr (Aug 27, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your nice comments.
> 
> ...


Hi pal,

Nice work ! I can supply a 3D CAD model and/or drawings no problem, all i need are the dimensions of the finished unit.

PM if interested.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> No need to do mdf, get a fibreglass one made.
> 
> You then have a mould made and can knock them out in quick succession. You then just bond the fibreglass to an mdf back board.
> 
> The key thing is to get someone like Andy to make a plug and play harness for intercepting the sub output so no one has to cut or tap into anything.


Thanks but I haven't worked with Fibreglass before and have never thought it would be a solid as an MDF one. Will look into it though.

I can make up the looms so no worries there. Just need to source the Nissan connector to plug directly into the car. Working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

mergoogtr said:


> Hi pal,
> 
> Nice work ! I can supply a 3D CAD model and/or drawings no problem, all i need are the dimensions of the finished unit.
> 
> PM if interested.


Cheers mate. You're local to me as well so may well be in touch. Need to get interest first before I get carried away. I'd probably need ten interested parties before I could start a batch and get plans etc drawn up.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> No need to do mdf, get a fibreglass one made.
> 
> You then have a mould made and can knock them out in quick succession. You then just bond the fibreglass to an mdf back board.
> 
> The key thing is to get someone like Andy to make a plug and play harness for intercepting the sub output so no one has to cut or tap into anything.


I'm not sure a fibre glass enclosure would have the required acoustic properties? Most of the base boxes I've come across have been made from MDF.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice idea for DIY there. Did you think of making a hole to allow the bwoofer to reflex?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MDF is cheaper and heavier.

The key thing is rigidity, not mass, though the two can be related. 

Main benefit of frp is that it can be moulded exactly the same again and again, it can also be braced to add stiffness. it also doesn't weigh as much as a big mdf box!

There are many professional enclosures that are made in this way in order to fit the contours of a boot with limited space.

It is best achieved by lining the area with a dustbin bag and spraying expanding foam inside the bag to fill the available space - not too much as it will bend and break things that restrict its expansion. Once solidified you then have a great mould of the available space which also gives you the benefit of using every last drop of available volume.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> MDF is cheaper and heavier.
> 
> The key thing is rigidity, not mass, though the two can be related.
> 
> ...


As Adam said, MDF is cheaper and usually used where space is not an issue or in this case. Also it has very good acoustic properties especially if you get the design of the enclosure correct. Nothing wrong with fibreglass and still has good acoustic properties but pricier and time consuming as have to do layers and let it cure before you apply more if I remember correctly. Mainly used when space is limited and for fancy installs. Looks great when painted. Both have pro's and cons.

Thinking about it more, if I can get even a paper drawing from as5606 with all relevant information, I can draw it up, can be sketch but has to have enough information on it! It will be simple compared the the complex curves for the electric recliners we make! Just thought if they were available it would be quicker.

Is the sub output from the amp in the gtr not just simply + and - at a certain ohm that connects directly to the speakers +/- terminals? Or is it outputted in some lame way?!

Regards,
Buzz


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Could the amp not be mounted inside the enclosure to make it a neater install?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

lol I was just about to type a long paragraph then realised buzzysingh already said what I want to say. Fibreglass solution could be viable in the future but for the size I would think MDF would suffice. I would think we would get away with using slightly thinner MDF lined with some acoustic mats? Also I think it's possible to sand and shape the MDF so it's more curvy and smooth...

I think a simple "plug-and-plug" subwoofer replacement for the GTR would be very popular indeed... I was initially looking into modding existing subwoofer frame to fit shallow subs but this idea is even better!

I am definitely interested pending on more pictures and price.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Could the amp not be mounted inside the enclosure to make it a neater install?


I don't think so unless you get a tiny amp which in turn won't be sufficient to power the sub... I think if you run the cables longer you can hide the amps around the side of the boot.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Agree also interested pending further refinement of the idea.
Love this forum!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Interested list

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your nice comments.
> 
> ...


Top work mate, you have convinced me to get the Dynamat ordered and make an effort. Keep us posted and if you're anywhere over my way, I would love to hear the difference in sound.

Are you thinking of sorting the other speakers in their stock positions?

Satan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Guys,

As requested, here are a couple of photos taken of the seats back in and the remote position. The remote is just wedged for now (pefect fit). I will get around to mounting it properly but for now, it doesnt move 



















I don't think there is any need to go fibre glass. The box is perfect in shape for fitment and as you can see, you can't even see it and it sounds brilliant. No need for ports as the sub is designed for this sealed box.

This box really doesn't need to be over engineered with curves etc. It can't be seen. It's not even worth spraying it a colour. Its invisible and produces tight, deep bass and I can't see why it needs more work.

BuzzySingh - I will drop you a PM (tomorrow probably) to get the ball rolling. I can get some drawing to you no problem. I am just waiting for news on a connector to ease installation (no soldering for me). The sub output from the front bose amp is a low level signal so I would be using this to create a connection via an RCA connecor for the new amp.

Storing the amp inside the box isn't really possible. I would have to source a different amp for starters as it simply wont fit and that could mean less power and quality. It will also displace air so reducing the internal dimentions. I will supply a dampened fitting board so that it can simply be fixed to the carpet backing to the firewall behind the rear seats. It helps with cooling also....storing amps inside sealed boxes is risky business :thumbsup:

I hope that answers everything for now. Anything or anyone I've missed, please let me know.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Interested List:-

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Interested List:-

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks very good in-situ  

Perhaps a stupid question but with tapping wires (and power) from existing connection are we limited to amp choices? I did amp/sub installs in the past but I normally tap the power direct from battery with proper gauge wires.



as5606 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As requested, here are a couple of photos taken of the seats back in and the remote position. The remote is just wedged for now (pefect fit). I will get around to mounting it properly but for now, it doesnt move
> 
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

The existing wiring is actuall quite good. It provides 2 x Power and 2 x Earth connectors which I will connect into two fused connectors to provide 1 x power and 1 x earth for the amp. They are fine up to the sort of power levels we are talking. I wouldn't want to run 1000w over them but a 2-300w are fine. 

I will list, in detail, everything that I'll be doing and everything that will need doing by you guys. I will firm up the price based on getting as much discount from amp and sub suppliers (I'm already in touch). I might ask for a small deposit for commitment before I buy the amps and subs and order the MDF if everyone is happy to proceed. I will assemble the kits up and then post up pictures before taking final payment and shipping them out.

If thats acceptable to everyone


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

if anybody is wanting this installed we'd be more than happy to get involved


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent job on the car. You've given us another way to improve on our cars. 
As another owner with a full japspeed system, can I ask if the sound deadening 
was worthwhile. Specifically, what's it like on the motorway now, especially if your doing a long journey. As I'am about to do mine soon, any feedback/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

pwpro said:


> if anybody is wanting this installed we'd be more than happy to get involved


I see this package as something you and Valet Magic can keep on the shelf, for the customers who don't use forums.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> The existing wiring is actuall quite good. It provides 2 x Power and 2 x Earth connectors which I will connect into two fused connectors to provide 1 x power and 1 x earth for the amp. They are fine up to the sort of power levels we are talking. I wouldn't want to run 1000w over them but a 2-300w are fine.
> 
> I will list, in detail, everything that I'll be doing and everything that will need doing by you guys. I will firm up the price based on getting as much discount from amp and sub suppliers (I'm already in touch). I might ask for a small deposit for commitment before I buy the amps and subs and order the MDF if everyone is happy to proceed. I will assemble the kits up and then post up pictures before taking final payment and shipping them out.
> 
> If thats acceptable to everyone


Sounds good  Better pics of the enclosure with connectors too would help. Would you be thinking of selling the whole unit assembled (i.e with sub + amp) or can there be a package with enclosure only?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Interested List:-

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sinth said:


> Interested List:-
> 
> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc
> ...


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

this is just what i've been looking for! I have stopped playing tracks with deep baselines and this fix is very much appreciated. 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth[/QUOTE
10) rfo5
11) Bimble


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

pwpro said:


> if anybody is wanting this installed we'd be more than happy to get involved


Thanks Paul. Maybe we can discuss once I've got further down the line. Would be good to have a couple on your shelves to offer clients. :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> Sounds good  Better pics of the enclosure with connectors too would help. Would you be thinking of selling the whole unit assembled (i.e with sub + amp) or can there be a package with enclosure only?


Think at this stage, it would be better as a package but it may be something I can do at a later date.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks like we have our ten (plus more now). I'll keep the list open but at some point soon, I'll have to draw a line on this group and maybe I'll do a couple of extras to give out to the likes of Paul at pwpro but I'm sure after this batch, we can setup another if all goes well.

I will start gathering stuff and will detail out the bits included and the confirmed price and will post back.

If any one else has any more questions, let me know.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Count me in too please! (if not too late) 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth[/QUOTE
10) rfo5
11) Bimble[/QUOTE]
12) Rizzygtr


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium (no amo?)

I don't prefer a fibreglass box, it's just easier to produce in volume, that's all!

Can you supply without the amp as I have several in storage already.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> 13) Adamantium (no amo?)


Lol at the ipad auto correct


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ooops


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium (no amo?)
14) verinder1984


Just saw this thread on mobile ill have a proper read wen i get into the office. Who will / can do the installation? Im no good at that. Also i need to play music from my ipod so might as well add that option to the equation


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Verinder1984 said:


> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc
> 3) Anders_R35
> 4) Satan
> ...


I'll be working with at least one other party to help with installation. PWPro have offered help and there may be others so watch this space. 

Adam, I won't supply any ammo with yours


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> I'll be working with at least one other party to help with installation. PWPro have offered help and there may be others so watch this space.
> 
> Adam, I won't supply any ammo with yours


We need someone down south.... what about Sly?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It'll be a piece of piss to fit! Let someone else try it first and maybe they'll help you out.

where are you down south - I'd be willing to help you once I've done mine.

That said, if mine doesn't come with ammo, not sure I'd be so interested.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

btw. did you consider a JL8W3 subwoofer and perhaps a cheap JL amplifier?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> It'll be a piece of piss to fit! Let someone else try it first and maybe they'll help you out.
> 
> where are you down south - I'd be willing to help you once I've done mine.
> 
> That said, if mine doesn't come with ammo, not sure I'd be so interested.


Junction 6 on the M25... its not really the doing thats the issue, its the space to do it.

There is a gun maker and ammo shop (well actually, theres 2 of them) in Reigate (5 miles away) if that helps


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> It'll be a piece of piss to fit! Let someone else try it first and maybe they'll help you out.
> 
> where are you down south - I'd be willing to help you once I've done mine.
> 
> That said, if mine doesn't come with ammo, not sure I'd be so interested.


Junction 6 on the M25... its not really the doing thats the issue, its the space to do it.

There is a gun maker and ammo shop (well actually, theres 2 of them) in Reigate (5 miles away) if that helps



Adamantium said:


> btw. did you consider a JL8W3 subwoofer and perhaps a cheap JL amplifier?


That would be my preferred brand


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My father in law runs a nursing home in Reigate, I'll get him to pick some up on his way home. Then we can put the ammo thing to bed and get on with the subwoofering.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds like a plan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> btw. did you consider a JL8W3 subwoofer and perhaps a cheap JL amplifier?


+1. Not knocking VIBE or anything but from observation they seem to be a popular Halfrauds brand? Would ideally need an amp with remote level control though ...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

grahamc said:


> sounds like a plan


Great, mini meet at Graham's for sub installation


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Great, mini meet at Graham's for sub installation


My neighbours are going to love me :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Blimey, a lot of interest! Can't go wrong with JL Audio, group buy!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why is remote level needed? set it up right and rely on the head unit for adding and removing bass???

I'm wondering if the boxes can be made to take two JL 8s from the beginning!

I don't want to interfere with the group buy plans, but am thinking might be worth looking at prices for different kits.

1. Sub box and adapter cabling
2. 1+ plus sub
3. 1 or 2+ plus amp.

Feel free to tell me where to go!


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Why is remote level needed? set it up right and rely on the head unit for adding and removing bass???
> 
> I'm wondering if the boxes can be made to take two JL 8s from the beginning!
> 
> ...


agree Adam.

option three would be my preference.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

just a thought.


is the standard subs 6inch?


Why not have 2 x 6 inch subs (so the housing remain 100% OEM looking). only difference is maybe need to lose few inches of boot space as after market subs wont be so shallow.

I hear these 6 inch subs are good enough. and to have two of them should be nice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am confused, the housing does look 100% OEM.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

ahhh! i didnt get it!


so you put the plastic nissan bit ontop of the sub box.?


my bad! in that case 2 mofo 8 inch subs man!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi guys. 

Adam, you like confusing things :chairshot

All I know is what I've done and how it sounds with the equipment ive put in and that was researched. I can offer a JL 8w3 as an alternative and whilst I haven't tried 2xsubs, as long as the depth is okay, I can give it a go. I'm not sure if separate compartments would be better but I'm willing to try it out. The 8" JBL is very well respected and good value for money for the output. It's been talked about on many good car audio forums in the US and the UK so I did my homework. The amp also isn't just a Halfrauds special. They may sell Vibe stuff but this amp is very highly respected and reviewed. It retails at about £250 so isnt a rubbish amp. I suspect the JL sub is going to be 80-100 more (for single) on top so this needs to be factored in. If I start getting complicated orders, I lose the deals I have secured on volume. 

So, I'm happy to offer a single 8" JBL, a dual 8" JBL and a single and dual JL audio for more money (confirmed when I know how many want what). I am also happy to sell without an amp but again, I need to know numbers as this will affect my buying power. 

Perhaps everyone who has put their name down can put the list up of interested parties and add their preference so I can get numbers. I am sorting the wood and cutting as we speak and still have to find a source for the connector as this will mean you don't have to touch the existing connector in the sub box to re-use. 

Looks like ill have to remove my install now to get templates etc sorted :bawling: I've only just got it all working :chairshot

I will keep you all updated. 

Andy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium (no amo?)
14) Verinder1984

Please indicate if you would like 

1xJBL no amp
1xJBL with amp
2xJBL no amp
2xJBL with amp 
1xJL no amp
1xJL with amp
2xJL no amp
2xJL with amp

Just preferences for now. I need to test two subs first to see if they fit and sound alright and also I need numbers before I can fix pricing. 

Andy


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Andy, can you get me a pic of the connector or part number when you take apart the box? Is it a standard speaker connection?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Andy,

I'm so so sorry! when this is over, you can shoot me - just let me enjoy my sub first!

Re running two subs, I reckon a single chamber would be better. Also there is a JL6W3 if that helps! Try ebay - caraudiosecurity are great for bulk buying.

As for the connectors, drop charles charlies a pm, or perhaps bdl99. Brian (BDL99) is perfectly placed for sourcing original GTR connectors.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, if you have 2 x subs do you need 2 x amps?

I know nothing when it comes to ICE


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, if you have 2 x subs do you need 2 x amps?
> 
> I know nothing when it comes to ICE


Depends on the Impedance of the subs, if they're dual coils, if you run them in series or parallel or both and if the amp is 2ohm stable.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anders, if you are stuck, give me a call, I'll explain.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> Depends on the Impedance of the subs, if they're dual coils, if you run them in series or parallel or both and if the amp is 2ohm stable.


Thanks. Looks like the speakers are 4ohm

W3v3 - JL Audio

Are they dual coils? Looks like enclosure requirements would allow two subs


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Anders, if you are stuck, give me a call, I'll explain.


I'll go with 2 x JL following our conversation plus what ever amp you recommend.

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984
__________________


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Will also be taking adam's advice on amps.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp 
6) Austin
7) stevie76
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp
__________________


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll be wiring this up as a two ohm load for anyone having two drivers. You'll need to watch the power on these at 2 ohm as that will enable the amp to deliver about 500w RMS which is pushing the subs and the wiring. It might be best to have the smaller JL audio mono amp (JX250/1) which gives 1x250 into 2 ohm. If you go for the JX500/1 then your up to 500w again, like it would be if you had the Vibe amp at 2 ohm.

One thing you will miss with the JL amps is the remote bass control. I know you could use the bass control on the amp but thats more difficult to get to and you wont have the same control. The bass control will do the bass for the entire car so upping it or reducing it will affect ALL the speakers and the fronts can then start to fart (if you excuse the term) if you play with that control.

Of course, its up to you. The JX250/1 will be about the same price as the Vibe but runs at 1x175w at 4 ohm and 1x250w at 2 ohm. The Vibe runs at 1x300w in 4 ohm and 1x500 into 2 ohm.

The JX500/1 will probably work out at about £60ish more.

The Vibe's spec is impressive and I've used one to run a 12" JL before with huge sucess. It has an adjustable subsonic filter, adjustable bass boost, phase adjustable, remote control etc 

Here is the spec :-

LIMITED EDITION LITEBOX AMPLIFIER IN WHITE FINISH
State of the art class GH power supply delivers the sound quality of a Class AB amplifier with the efficiency of a Class D.
Signal to noise ratio up to 111dB. In other words the music is the only thing that’s heard and not the unwanted background noise.
1 x 300 watts RMS @ 4 ohms mono
1 x 500 watts RMS @ 2 ohms mono
1 x 600 watts @ 8 ohms mono strapped
1 x 1000 watts @ 4 ohms mono strapped
On board Linkwitz-Riley active low pass crossover
Crossover range 30 Hz – 230 Hz
0 – 15 dB bass boost @ 30 Hz – 125 Hz variable
Subsonic filter @ 10 Hz – 80 Hz variable
Phase switch 0 – 180 (degrees)
Remote gain control included
Amplifier strapping circuit allows two amplifiers to deliver the full output power of each amplifier into a single channel
Slave / Master circuit allows an infinitate number of amplifiers to be daisy chanined iwith only the controls on the Master amplifier needing to be set
Frequency response +/- 3 dB, 1 Hz – 550 Hz
Input sensitivity (high level) 6.7 v – 13 v
Input sensitivity (low level) 0.75 v – 6.6 v
Dimensions: H 50mm x W 295mm x D 135 mm

If you want a JL, I'll get us a good deal using the quantity based on interest :thumbsup: just mark up your name with the JL model you want 

Andy


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp 
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp
__________________


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp 
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp.
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp

let me know how your 2 speaker test goes, happy with one if you feel that two overwhelm the rest of the audio. if two are ok, I'll go for that with the amp you feel is best.
__________________


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm no amp 
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL subs, JL JX500/1 amp
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp

Good advice on the amps, but I'd rather have the head room on the amp and turn the gain down. Ultimate plan is to do front speakers too at some point with a JL clean sweep. At that point can rely on head unit control and use high pass filters on the fronts.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm no amp
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1 amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL subs, JL JX500/1 amp
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with amp


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Btw, are we talking the 500/1D? Much more compact is all. I wouldn't be against an xd300/1.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Btw as someone with an aftermarket setup who listens to a wide variety of music, having a sub controller is very useful in the GTR. Not so necessary in other cars, but as you know the GTR is loud even with dynamat so it's handy to adjust. 

Great work by the OP


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Btw, are we talking the 500/1D? Much more compact is all. I wouldn't be against an xd300/1.


500/1D has remote level control option


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Anders_R35 said:


> 500/1D has remote level control option


Yes, I spotted that late last night. Its an option apparently. Priced at around £15 so I can offer that to those who want one. 

This is going to be a nightmare to administer when it come to order time. I think I'm going to need to get amazon involved in the logistics with so many options available (blame Adamatium )

Things are moving on. I've got a lot of fingers in a lot of pies trying to sort this out. I'm hoping for a miracle on the Nissan connector issue. Brian (BDL99) is helping me source them but the two sticking points are 1. The lead times getting it from Japan - could be as long at 10 weeks! and 2. I might need to buy 300 at least ! Just awaiting some prices. If they're 10p each then bring it on. If they are a tenner each then that's no good :bawling:

Worst comes to worst, I get the looms made up and ready and you can, at the eleventh hour, send me your existing connector in the post and I will connect/solder it for you or you can do it yourself. Its just the signal cable that I would recommend soldering. I will provide a nice big fused power connector with 8awg cable for the amp and a connector for the ground cable and 12v switched live, its just the more delicate signal. Everyone just prey for a miracle. I've got Amar at SVM looking into it for me also.

With regards to the JL Amp. It's the JX500/1D I am looking to get, or the JX250/1. These are the alternatives to the Vibe amp I have tried and tested. The JL xd300/1 seems to be similar to the JX250/1 but in a smaller form factor and twice the price. We're not pushed for space on the back firewall so no need to spend that extra on a smaller amp i don't think.

I'm going to try and get a couple of the JL's today and will, at the weekend at the latest, modify my box to accept 2 x subs. I will also consider putting in an internal brace so as to toughen up the box :thumbsup:

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Yes, I spotted that late last night. Its an option apparently. Priced at around £15 so I can offer that to those who want one.
> 
> This is going to be a nightmare to administer when it come to order time. I think I'm going to need to get amazon involved in the logistics with so many options available (blame Adamatium )
> 
> ...


I'll go with JX500/D and RBC-1 remote.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No problem Anders :thumbsup:

Just tidied up the list so far.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Rizzygtr
13) Adamantium 2xJL subs, JL JX500/1D amp
14) Verinder1984
15) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2xJL No Amp (would consider /w amp if there are other options onboard)
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Rizzygtr
13) Verinder1984
14) Impossible 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp[/QUOTE]


I usually go with, "if some is good, more must be better", but it dosen't always work!

I would like to know if the extra spend actually equates to better sound, rather than just putting an extra driver in because there is space for it.

At the end of the day, I would like to see the cost of both systems and the OP's opinion on trhe difference, then I will go with what the majority think is the best option.

Satan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Going the route of a full install is obviously going to give a better result but also a higher cost  I might go down that route in the future but to get it done properly (plus full sound deadening where available to eliminate all rattles) with a proper installer in the future but for now a quick sub+amp upgrade would yield the best results per pound spend 

also updated my options in the list! Looks like JX500/1D amp and JL speakers are popular so be good if you can see if you can get a good price on those matey.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've ordered two new jl 8" subs today and will knock up a new baffle for their arrival tomorrow. I should be able to fit it back in on Saturday and see if two are better than one ! 

I've had some prices back now. Looks like its jx500 or vibe bass 1 and jl 8w3 or JBL 8. I should have some complete kit price options by the weekend so will put them up for people confirm their choice. 

I also have some feelers out about direct drop in front bass speakers. I should get to hear back tomorrow to see if there is something we can sort on this group buy. I will let you know.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice one mate - anticipating more updates and hopefully some pictures too of the finished product.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I have no preference to quantity of subs, but would like to do fronts as well ideally.

Will wait to see what's offered when sorted.

Nice one for doing this.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks rob

Ill put you down as an interested party on the list which helps me get numbers for negotiation if you're okay with that. if you want to change the choice I've assumed then please do so (I've chosen jl amp and 2xjl subs). 

I will try to get fronts for those who want them (including me) but at the moment, nobody has been ale to offer a drop in unit. I don't think the space in the door is particularly accommodating to standard upgraded speakers. I've not taken my door card off so not sure why but I think I've read it somewhere before. If anyone knows of a drop in, please let me know.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Thanks. Looks like the speakers are 4ohm
> 
> W3v3 - JL Audio
> 
> Are they dual coils? Looks like enclosure requirements would allow two subs



These are Great subs, very punchy with the correct amp :thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

OP, do you mind putting up a side by side pic of the original enclosure compared to your newly constructed enclosure? just trying to gauge the differances


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

This brings back memories when I first used to get into Audio and be good at building things then I realised my back didn't like being put into a strange shapes in car footwells feeding cables and my hands catching on jagged metal cages. 

I remember decided to fit 3 x 12" subs into my MG ZR boot with perfect spec air space in separate enclosures and having to build a box then fibreglass to achieve a curve to house them that was 155.9db (old style readings). http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/DSC01070.jpg I still have 2 x JL 500/1 AMP's so might be able to utilise them in this potentially somewhere along the way.

So with that in mind I'm looking forward to seeing all options on the table then making a decision which means minimal effort for me


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

bhp said:


> OP, do you mind putting up a side by side pic of the original enclosure compared to your newly constructed enclosure? just trying to gauge the differances


No Problem. I can do that. If you're okay to wait until Saturday when I should have the new one ready to show and i'll put it next to the old one. You should see the Bose speakers.......ha


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Tell me about it. I think my biggest madness was installing 2 x 15" subs into the boot of an Astra GTE 16v back in the 90's. The box was made from 25mm MDF and was nearly the size of the boot. A Kenwood KAC-1023 amp in 2 ohm sending 1300 watts RMS into the blighters. I even had an second optima battery in the boot and the lights would still dim to the bass notes.

Those were the days.....pardon :chuckle:

You can use one of these amp for this little install. Very handy !



EAndy said:


> This brings back memories when I first used to get into Audio and be good at building things then I realised my back didn't like being put into a strange shapes in car footwells feeding cables and my hands catching on jagged metal cages.
> 
> I remember decided to fit 3 x 12" subs into my MG ZR boot with perfect spec air space in separate enclosures and having to build a box then fibreglass to achieve a curve to house them that was 155.9db (old style readings). http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/DSC01070.jpg I still have 2 x JL 500/1 AMP's so might be able to utilise them in this potentially somewhere along the way.
> 
> So with that in mind I'm looking forward to seeing all options on the table then making a decision which means minimal effort for me


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm doing my best to get you guys some package prices today. I'm working on it. Your decisions might be left until the weekends trial but at least you know what figures you are looking at with the diffenent options.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> I'm doing my best to get you guys some package prices today. I'm working on it. Your decisions might be left until the weekends trial but at least you know what figures you are looking at with the diffenent options.


Sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

as5606 said:


> I think my biggest madness was installing 2 x 15" subs into the boot of an Astra GTE 16v back in the 90's. The box was made from 25mm MDF and was nearly the size of the boot. A Kenwood KAC-1023 amp in 2 ohm sending 1300 watts RMS into the blighters. I even had an second optima battery in the boot and the lights would still dim to the bass notes.
> 
> Those were the days.....pardon :chuckle:


You sure you didn't grow up near me in Essex?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*forgot*

I forgot I have a ice set up for a porsche 911 in my shed! My question is would any of the below be useful to me and my GTR at all?



2x JBL GTO-1014 10" Subwoofers 
911 Custom Box for x2 10" Subwoofers 
Kenwood KAC-8104D 500 RMS Mono Amplifier 
JBL GTO-504E 4 Channel Amplifier 
Infinity Kappa 50.9cs 13cm Component system 
Cache LOC-D Line Driver / Line Out converter 
Celsus 4 Gauge wiring kit 
x2 5 Meter Phono cables required for 4 Channel Amplifier 
Distribution Block 
Stinger SPV44 725A Drycell Battery 
Installation Service


I hoping to keep OEM look to interior, so by the sounds of things 10inch is too big. the components are 2 way and not 3 way so i assume they are no good either? what about the amps? 


any help is greatly appreciated. Please PM me to prevent post spammage!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Probably best to start your own thread on this.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> I'm doing my best to get you guys some package prices today. I'm working on it. Your decisions might be left until the weekends trial but at least you know what figures you are looking at with the diffenent options.


Nice one mate. I'll be doing the install myself over the summer anyway so would be awesome if I have the kit to do it.

Perhaps a little request if possible - a little picture guide of how to remove the trims would be helpful (a la Charles Charlie with the side mirrors kit) 

:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I know you are waiting for me to test these two subs and by the weekend, I will have this installed in my car along with all the kit, in the form that you will get it. I’ll put plenty of pictures up to show you what you get but in the meantime, I have enough information to give you an idea on the prices of these kits.

What I’m trying to do is get you a kit that is as easy to install as I can. All the cables that I can terminate will be terminated with nice gold plated connectors etc. The cables will be mounted on the box so it will be in one unit. I will also supply a backing plate which makes screwing the amp into the boot carpet a doddle. I will apply foam backing on all bits that might cause vibration and with mine, I have none. 

I have had word back from BDL99 about the connectors and it looks like a no go. My initial order will cost a minimum of about £500 as I need to order so many. It just means that you will have to use the existing connector on your Bose sub box to connect to this kit. It will all be push fit and simple stuff but I would suggest you solder the RCA on. I will supply a connector block if you aren’t good at soldering but I would recommend it. I am also happy for you to send me your connector and I will solder it for you but it will be a couple of days without your back seats in whilst I do it (FOC of course).

I would suggest install time to be around 1 hour including removing the seats (5 mins) and requires a small wrench with 14mm socket and 10mm socket. Drill with small bit for mounting amp on board. Soldering iron preferable but other than that, the odd Phillips screwdriver and you should be set. I will supply instructions with the kits including pictures anyway.

*One Sub Setup Includes :- *

One JBL-804 8" 4 Ohm Subwoofer
Custom, hand made, sealed box from 18mm MDF
Hand made wiring loom including:-
Pre-Made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Power Cable
Pre-made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Ground cable 
Gold plated in-line AGU fuse holder and 30 Amp Fuse
Oxygen Free RCA cable, 
Remote Switch-on Cable
Oxygen Free Subwoofer Cable
Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Mono Block Amp including bass remote

Price - £295.00
Delivery - £15 (or collect FOC)

*Options Available :-*

Substitute Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Amp with JL Audio JX500/1D Mono Block Amplifier
£25 Extra

Substitute the JBL-804 Subwoofer with JL Audio 8w3v3-4 8” Subwoofer
£90 Extra

No Amp
£120 can be subtracted

Bass Controller (JL amp only) - £15


*Two Sub Setup Includes :-*

Two JBL-804 8" 4 Ohm Subwoofer
Custom, hand made, sealed box from 18mm MDF *with extra bracing for two subs*
Hand made wiring loom including:-
Pre-Made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Power Cable
Pre-made and terminated 8AWG Oxygen Free Ground cable 
Gold plated in-line AGU fuse holder and 30 Amp Fuse
Oxygen Free RCA cable, 
Remote Switch-on Cable
Oxygen Free Subwoofer Cable
Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Mono Block Amp including bass remote

Price - £340.00
Delivery - £15 (or collect FOC)

*Options Available :-*

Substitute Vibe Litebox Bass 1 Amp with JL Audio JX500/1D Mono Block Amplifier
£25 Extra

Substitute the two JBL-804 Subwoofers with two JL Audio 8w3v3-4 8” Subwoofers
£180 Extra.

No Amp
£120 can be subtracted

Bass remote (JL amp only) - £15


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good.... Im in for the 1x JL sub and standard amp


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

As5606

Are you thinking of putting any speaker stuffing inside the box?
Do you think we have enough volume within the box for the subs to work efficiently without it?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glgtr said:


> As5606
> 
> Are you thinking of putting any speaker stuffing inside the box?
> Do you think we have enough volume within the box for the subs to work efficiently without it?


I really don't know yet how two subs will work and wadding inside may help (good shout). Both the JL and JBL subs are designed for 0.3cuft and this box is around 0.5cuft so in theory we should be okay but until I run them, in comparison to the single, I'm not going to know. I'll put some into my test box as it can only help :thumbsup:

At the weekend, my ears will blead


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Thanks

Great job on this!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome, it's well under the price I thought it would be as well :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> Awesome, it's well under the price I thought it would be as well :thumbsup:


I worked hard getting the price of parts down. I haggled until I could haggle no more. I even went to a foam matress manufacurer on an industrial estate today and got the chief to do me some half inch foam sheets to apply to the box in cunning places to prevent rattles. I just hope I get the numers taking it up so I can get these bits at the prices I was quoted 

I aim to please


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

as5606,

AStounding work.

You should be commended on what you've managed to achieve with this. I am shocked at the price - seems like excellent value!

Just want to apologise for making this so much harder for you. It's all clearly my fault, and it's more evident how much more difficult I've made it when I look at the price combinations you are offering.

Either way, thanks for all the effort you've put in that will benefit the rest of us. I hope you make enough on it to make it worth your while.

btw. I have a sneaky suspicion that one sub is going to be plenty.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Put me down for the 2 sub combo with both JL amp and sub's please. Great work on this. Really impressive. 

H


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

robsm said:


> Oh, I have no preference to quantity of subs, but would like to do fronts as well ideally.
> 
> Will wait to see what's offered when sorted.
> 
> Nice one for doing this.


With you on that idea. Hope nobody mentions the 2 speakers in the rear parcel shelf while we're at it

On no, I just did.


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Great work! Put me down for 2 x JL setup please


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Still the single sub and vibe amp for me please...again thanks for sorting all this out:thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

would be interested in what your thoughts of the 2 subs are....


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Appreciate your kind comments Adam. I do blame you but i forgive you :thumbsup: It seems like JL is a popular option. If people are happier then thats all good.

Two subs has once again bitten me tonight. The JL's I've received today are actually 10mm wider each than the JBL I've got so the box is having to be completey started again to add 10mm :bawling: And its not easy getting 10 mm extra either. 5mm top and 5mm bottom and a bit of a shampher is required.



Adamantium said:


> as5606,
> 
> AStounding work.
> 
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

grahamc said:


> Looks good.... Im in for the 1x JL sub and standard amp


Thanks Graham.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

splking said:


> Put me down for the 2 sub combo with both JL amp and sub's please. Great work on this. Really impressive.
> 
> H


Thanks Splking. With a username like yours, I'm sure you were waiting for me to add two more subs on the back 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

From personal experience, for a more defined bass kick it would be best to go for 2 smaller subs (x2 12") rather than one big sub (15"). 

Again have to hear what as5606 says after redesigning the new box.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Satan said:


> With you on that idea. Hope nobody mentions the 2 speakers in the rear parcel shelf while we're at it
> 
> On no, I just did.


Hi Satan. Should I be putting you down for anything? I'll leave the rear speaker idea where it belongs :banned:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sammyh said:


> Great work! Put me down for 2 x JL setup please


Thanks Sammyh

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Stevie76 said:


> Still the single sub and vibe amp for me please...again thanks for sorting all this out:thumbsup:


Thanks Stevie76. Consider it done.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You think I could dive up to yours and have a listen at some point? Not sure on what do to


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

me too


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

grahamc said:


> would be interested in what your thoughts of the 2 subs are....


I will put a review up at the weekend for everyone. I think consideration of your cars current setup should be in mind. Just with my one JBL setup, I was overpowering the car with bass when switched off but howling up to speed with 104db of non res ypipe and downpipes was a different story. It also comes down to your music preference. Dare i say that i dont mind a bit of dubstep and drum and bass so i like my bass :squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Johnny G said:


> You think I could dive up to yours and have a listen at some point? Not sure on what do to


Of course. The install is out at the moment but like I say, I'l be putting in two JL's at the weekend allbeit with a vibe amp but that should make here nor there.

So, sunday at the earliest but weather depending if you are anything like me :smokin:

We'll keep in touch.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Impossible said:


> me too


Same goes for you Impossibe - See above (oops - previous post - im on next page now)


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok bud, Sunday evening would be perfect for me


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

pop me a text if you go up Johnny.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> From personal experience, for a more defined bass kick it would be best to go for 2 smaller subs (x2 12") rather than one big sub (15").
> 
> Again have to hear what as5606 says after redesigning the new box.


I agree with your analogy however this setup is different. 2 x 12 is greater in volume of air moving than 1 x 15 but a 15 can theoretically move slower and thus go lower.

In this setup, its either 2 x 8 or 1 x 8. The theory is that two will be better (subjective) than one but its whether they will be happy together in the same box and such a small one at that.

Baited breath :squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Johnny G said:


> Ok bud, Sunday evening would be perfect for me


cool


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got 2x10" sat there doing nothing, left over from my Supra build. No way we can do anything with them


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Johnny G said:


> I've got 2x10" sat there doing nothing, left over from my Supra build. No way we can do anything with them


No, Im afraid not. It would be my first port of call. Much easier than an 8. A single 10 would be ideal. There is about 3mm each side of a 8" to give you an idea of the space available :runaway:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Typical Nissan. Punching me below the belt


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

an 8 or two 8's is fine me thinks so long as you dont have the volume extremely high.
All systems can produce a wide rang of frequencies its just the higher the volume goes the harder it is for a crap system to produce said frequencies. 

The other thing you have to remember about sound frequencies is the speaker enclosure size. For base you need low frequencies like from 40 down to 17hz. This requires a large speaker but equally importantly a large enclosure not to mention a minimum recommended 500w amp. 

Because we are capped by the enclosure size for base, it wont make a big difference between an average sub and a very expensive sub. 

Anyone with experience of something similar to a svs 13 ultra will know what i mean.

for me the mids are way more important as most of your musical frequency range will come from them.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree. I was at a car audio show many years ago and there was a demo car with two 8" subs in a special box which had the subs facing themselves. I put my head inside the car and my hair stood up like I was electrically charged. Very impressive and down to the box design. These JBL and JL subs are designed for small boxes which helps. 

I know what you mean about SVS subs in the home also. I have a SVS PB12/plus 2 within my home cinema setup. Now that kicks some butt :-

Not a picture of mine but the same sub....you get the idea











Impossible said:


> an 8 or two 8's is fine me thinks so long as you dont have the volume extremely high.
> All systems can produce a wide rang of frequencies its just the higher the volume goes the harder it is for a crap system to produce said frequencies.
> 
> The other thing you have to remember about sound frequencies is the speaker enclosure size. For base you need low frequencies like from 40 down to 17hz. This requires a large speaker but equally importantly a large enclosure not to mention a minimum recommended 500w amp.
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Johnny G said:


> Ok bud, Sunday evening would be perfect for me


Snow forcast for sunday so we'll have to play it by ear :thumbsup:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been following this thread with interest as I do enjoy decent quality sound, be it HiFi, Home Cinema or in car audio. The GTR's standard audio system in average at best but it have never been a fan of Bose equipment so it comes as no great surprise. The bass is woefully lacking but then so is every thing else; midrange is pretty much non existent and high end frequencies tinny. Surely replacing the subs is not actually going to give you an overall decent sound quality - yes it will give you decent bass but what about the rest of it? Surely the whole lot needs ripping out and replacing, otherwise it seems a waste of time - a bit like spending an arm and a leg on top quality brake discs and then running budget pads.

Not trying to piss on anyone's chips, just an observation is all.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ agree, once the bass is done i think the rest of the speakers need looking at aswell


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

bhp said:


> ^^ agree, once the bass is done i think the rest of the speakers need looking at aswell


Absolutely, quite understand that people may not have the budget to do the whole lot in one hit.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

New Reg said:


> Absolutely, quite understand that people may not have the budget to do the whole lot in one hit.


Its not really budget, but I dont want to throw money away... Especially when I dont know what I need to do, for it to be sufficient for my needs.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted the MTX Jackhammer but apparently it'll compromise my boot space and with the shape of the GT-R boot it's near impossible to get it in with a crane.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> I wanted the MTX Jackhammer but apparently it'll compromise my boot space and with the shape of the GT-R boot it's near impossible to get it in with a crane.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

New Reg said:


> I have been following this thread with interest as I do enjoy decent quality sound, be it HiFi, Home Cinema or in car audio. The GTR's standard audio system in average at best but it have never been a fan of Bose equipment so it comes as no great surprise. The bass is woefully lacking but then so is every thing else; midrange is pretty much non existent and high end frequencies tinny. Surely replacing the subs is not actually going to give you an overall decent sound quality - yes it will give you decent bass but what about the rest of it? Surely the whole lot needs ripping out and replacing, otherwise it seems a waste of time - a bit like spending an arm and a leg on top quality brake discs and then running budget pads.
> 
> Not trying to piss on anyone's chips, just an observation is all.


I know where you're coming from but with install is a self done, one hour job for little money without ripping out seats and carpets and is a VAST improvment on the sound. It just lift the whole soundstage perfectly. No need to have the BASS control turned up which in turn, upsets the fronts.

Unfortunately, the fronts aren't really a DIY job for most people. It seems they are non standard speakers with funny impedences so you certainly can't replace just the bass fronts for example but even worse, even with a full set, you would need a new amp and thats a whole new ball game


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

as5606 said:


> I know where you're coming from but with install is a self done, one hour job for little money without ripping out seats and carpets and is a VAST improvment on the sound. It just lift the whole soundstage perfectly. No need to have the BASS control turned up which in turn, upsets the fronts.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fronts aren't really a DIY job for most people. It seems they are non standard speakers with funny impedences so you certainly can't replace just the bass fronts for example but even worse, even with a full set, you would need a new amp and thats a whole new ball game


Fair comment. I was not aware that it was such a nightmare to change the fronts. What a shame as the sound system does not match the rest of the car in terms of quality. I guess that budgeting measures had to be taken somewhere and I guess I am pleased it is in the stereo department as opposed to the mechanical one.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Would a different amp on standard front speakers make it any better?

I assume if you reduce the low notes you might have a nice sounding system without actually changing the speakers?


I did that with my mini. It had sony speaker upgrade from bmw. But when i changed the amp it imporoved the sound 20-30%. Which would be perfect for GTR. And low cost.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Verinder1984 said:


> Would a different amp on standard front speakers make it any better?
> 
> I assume if you reduce the low notes you might have a nice sounding system without actually changing the speakers?
> 
> ...


A new amp on existing speakers in neary every car makes a world of difference. Even a modern Apline Headunit with 50w RMS a channel driving existing OEM crappy vauxhall speakers can absolutely change the sound in a car (I know, I did it to my daily driver). I think if I were to do an amp swap, I would change the speakers as well. Changing the front Bose amp is NOT an easy job i believe.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Ok im understanding. 

Im thinking a package from here with upgraded front speaker amp.

Let me make a few calls to exatcly what new amp for front speakers entails.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey as5606,

I am sure the JL's will impress people much more than they think. I agree with you re: the ability to turn the bass down on the rest of the components and then turn the bass up on the subs, it will result in less distortion from the OEM speakers and will allow them to output a cleaner sound then before. 

I used to have a competition system in my car, oh when i was young and irresponsible hey ;-). I had the only Signat flag in the country, http://home1.swipnet.se/~w-18435/images/caraudio/final97/flag2.jpg , a huge monster of an amp running 4 fusion 15" Jonah Lomu subs. As with any hobby its difficult to understand what gets you so involved in the first place but I'm out of that phase now. 

Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Also was there an option for a bass controller with the JL amp also? Very excited to get this into the car. 

All the best, good luck with the weekend activities, and a huge thank you. 

H


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, what an amp. I used to do this stuff all the time when I was younger too. Pheonix Gold amps down to 0.5ohm loads and it was always a competition to see who can hear your friends car from the most miles away :clap:

New box to fit the two JL's is being made as we speak. Just 10mm longer than the one sub box :chairshot

Will be fitting tomorrow so will hopefully update with the results then.

The remote control on the JL is a £15 option so all good there :thumbsup:

Andy



splking said:


> Hey as5606,
> 
> I am sure the JL's will impress people much more than they think. I agree with you re: the ability to turn the bass down on the rest of the components and then turn the bass up on the subs, it will result in less distortion from the OEM speakers and will allow them to output a cleaner sound then before.
> 
> ...


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Verinder1984 said:


> Ok im understanding.
> 
> Im thinking a package from here with upgraded front speaker amp.
> 
> Let me make a few calls to exatcly what new amp for front speakers entails.


Try and find someone who has done one before. Plenty have. Just means they'll have a clearer understanding of what is worth doing at various price points. And what the hurdles are. Best of.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Andy 

How much did the dynamatting cost? I keep getting an rattles from the rear(thinking parcel shelf). Has this cured the odd rattles you get from the rear?

Cheers


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

EAndy said:


> I wanted the MTX Jackhammer but apparently it'll compromise my boot space and with the shape of the GT-R boot it's near impossible to get it in with a crane.


Still think you'd be better off with 2 of them:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Hi Satan. Should I be putting you down for anything? I'll leave the rear speaker idea where it belongs :banned:


as5606.

I will sit on the fence until you have worked your magic on the 2 sub idea.

I will read your write up and be guided by what you think and go with what you think offers the best option.

I will be up for one option or the other, but I would like to move forward in stages that improves the whole system gradually.

I would love to rip the whole lot out and have one great install but "champagne tastes and lemonade income" prevent. 

Will be glued to this thread over the weekend.

Thanks for all your efforts in doing this, would love to pop over and have a listen as I am only Wrexham way.


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

So has anyone settled on an upgrade for the fronts? I know Adam has but he's got really expensive taste


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

sammyh said:


> So has anyone settled on an upgrade for the fronts? I know Adam has but he's got really expensive taste


I've posted before you don't need a big amp for the fronts but you will need extensive (permanent) modifications to the speaker mountings.

A decent 3 speaker crossover system will fit right in tapping into OEM cables.


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep I'm just trying to get as many options as possible


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

What about the JL HD 5 channel amp for fronts and sub? I can't remember the details but came out 3 years ago just after I'd done my system. Or I'd have gone with it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

To be fair unless you want to add bigger/more powerful speakers to the front speakers setup a decent 3 way crossoever system should suffice. If you have a Dremel it's easy to modify the current mounting to allow slightly deeper and bigger speakers. That teamed with some strategic Dynamatting will improve the sound quality over stock.

I've changed the front door speakers because one went and even on standard wiring I notice slightly better mid range. I think the Dynamat definitely helped here.

My plan for the Sprint/Summer if to fully Dynamat the rear, subwoofer upgrade and also upgrade fronts to a crossover system.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Andy
> 
> How much did the dynamatting cost? I keep getting an rattles from the rear(thinking parcel shelf). Has this cured the odd rattles you get from the rear?
> 
> Cheers


The Bulk pack is about £140 ish and does the whole area you can see in my pics on page 1 plus about 15% left over and I put that in the boot just to use it up.

I wasn't plagued by rattles to be honest but did have one on the parcel shelf passenger side that was slighly niggly. Cured that ! Gearbox is much quieter and also I've lost my rear caliper rattle :clap:

I would say definately worth it but took many cuts on my hand from doing it (like paper cuts) and about 3 hours tucked inside the back of a car and I'm 6ft 5 with a bad back so not ideal. Would do it again though :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Teaser pic


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Teaser pic


looking good


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Teaser pic


MKII definitely looks so much better  can't wait.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Teaser pic


Hmmm...that does look good....maybe I need 2 subs after all


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Your the mutz nutz mate. Awesome work fella :thumbsup:

I would love to jump on board but just need to get my service, insurance and front brakes out the way first lol.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic work here chap! I will be putting my name down for this but need to have another read through to understand what I need to ask for...ICE is completely alien to me!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Karls said:


> Fantastic work here chap! I will be putting my name down for this but need to have another read through to understand what I need to ask for...ICE is completely alien to me!


No worries. Ill drop you a pm with my number and feel free to give me a bell over the weekend if you have any questions :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

What's it sound like? 2 subs or 1?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Certainly looks good mk2, nice work


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

as5606 said:


> No worries. Ill drop you a pm with my number and feel free to give me a bell over the weekend if you have any questions :thumbsup:


Andy,
Thanks for taking the time to chat, much appreciated. I have now added myself to the list as below. This was the last list I could find on the thread so I've just added myself to the bottom. Looking forward to your findings this weekend!

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
16) Karls 2 x JBL subs with Vibe amp (subject to Andy's findings over the weekend!)


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Right guys, here’s the latest. First off, as promised I setup a two JL sub version of the kit and set it up with the cabling required to run from the JL amp. I then took some pictures before I put it into the car.

You will see in this picture, the old sub box with speakers attached. Also the old Bose amp.










Here is the amp I am using. Its the non-limited edition of the Vibe Litebox Bass 1. I’ll be supplying the White, special edition of this amp for those who don’t want the more expensive JL.










You’ll get all the fixings you need from these packs I’ve bought. You’ll need longer M6 bolts to fit the sub to the firewall as the 18mm MDF makes affects the mounting. They fix to the existing OEM sub mounting holes










I’ve attached a 30 amp AGU fuse holder to further protect the system in the case of a short.



















I’ll be supplying high quality oxygen free cabling including power, earth and subwoofer cabling (fitted already)










I’ve tucked all the cabling within a cunning channel which was created for this purpose. All the cables hang inside the boot ready to plug into the amp.










I thought I would show a comparison between the Bose subs and the new subs. 




























As suggested, I’ve got some wadding and put it into the box to help with reflections and increase slightly the box size (subjectively)










Pictures of the double sub and single sub versions installed.



















Right now on the review of what happened today with two subs.

First off......it didn’t really work (

There was something not quite right about the sound. It was okay up until 8/10’s of the single sub system I had originally but then, it became unstable in its sound. I don’t mean unstable as in funny pops or bangs or clipping as such but it became muddy and different frequencies started to overpower others. You could definitely hear that there was more power. It was certainly loud but not clean like a single sub was. I tried all sorts of gain settings; bass boost options and phase control. All options are available on the Amp but nothing helped solve the problem.

So the next thing i did was setup a JL Audio sub in single format in a single box and tried that out, within 30 mins or hearing the two sub option, and it was so much better. Clean, still loud but no instability.

I can’t really say why this was. Might it be too much current through the existing wiring? Could it be that two subs inside that small box were too much? Was it the amp, not being happy at two ohm (it is two ohm stable). Whatever it was, I can’t recommend it unless you want to try to get it working for yourself. Running power up from the battery might fix it. Using the JL amp might fix it. But in the configuration I was using it in, it wasn’t working right.

Sorry if that ruins your plans but I would perhaps think about the single sub option unless you fancy a challenge.

I am secretly hoping I might have a source for these Nissan connectors as well but I have to take my car to a supplier in Manchester on Monday for a fitting. If it comes off, I’ll be able to have it completely wired up with a simple one plug solution. They’re not cheap but seeing as I have already published prices, I will swallow the cost of these connectors for this group buy. 

I will be putting in an order for Subs and Amps next week so if you want to go ahead, I’ll be asking for a 50% deposit from tomorrow (unless you want to pay all in one go). I need to get at least 10 amps and 10 subs to get these prices this cheap so need as many people to come forward as possible with deposits. I’ll PM anyone who says they are ready to order.

So, there you go. If you have any questions please fire away.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great write up again:thumbsup:

I'm definitely in for the single sub and vibe amp....is the JL worth the extra cash over the JBL??


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

As Steve says above, will be happy to order the single sub & Vibe amp but will be interested to see what your feelings are on JL v JBL?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

It's been a few days between listening between the two and if I was honest, probably not. It's a nicer looking cone but is the sound worth nearly three times the cost......not in my opinion 

Does have more cachet for pub talk :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok...sold...vibe and JBL:thumbsup:

Can't believe how crap the original sub looks too....


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

That's good enough for me Andy. I will be ready to order when you are for the single JBL sub & Vibe amp.

Thanks for the great work so far.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is £144 delivered with a roller good for the dynamat? Might as well get that all ordered up now too and do this all in one hit too.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'll PM you tomorrow 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
16) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Stevie76 said:


> Is £144 delivered with a roller good for the dynamat? Might as well get that all ordered up now too and do this all in one hit too.


Yup. Sounds good to me. Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Updated to JBL:thumbsup:



as5606 said:


> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
> 3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
> 4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
> ...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice review indeed! I've changed my options to single JBL with Vibe amp  

Just to confirm, you will also supply all fixings i.e bolts etc for the fitting? All I have to do is just remove existing amp and mount it?

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
16) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

good write up again, I'll stick with the one sub as you suggest and JL and JL amp please


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi, yes. I'll supply all the fixing bolts, washers and screws for mounting the amp. Ill even supply you with a mounting board like in the picture with foam backing to prevent vibration. The existing amp is actually inside the plastic oem sub box so removing the box actually removes the amp as well. 

If the fitting I have on Monday is successful with the Nissan connector, you don't even need to re-use your old one. It will come from me, pre-wired. 

Ill supply instructions, whichever anyway :thumbsup:



sw20GTS said:


> Very nice review indeed! I've changed my options to single JBL with Vibe amp
> 
> Just to confirm, you will also supply all fixings i.e bolts etc for the fitting? All I have to do is just remove existing amp and mount it?
> 
> ...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Now that's what I call excellent customer service  Thank you for all your efforts 

I had some problems removing the trims to free the sub enclosure when I was dynamatting the rear so would appreciate the instructions.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Sammyh

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Verinder1984
13) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
15) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
16) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks awesome very impressed with the way you've gone about this! I'm unsure on what set up to go for will chew it over tomorrow and have a think. 

Where abouts in the country are you based out of interest if I wanted to collect and drop you off some beer / wine at same time as a thanks.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> Looks awesome very impressed with the way you've gone about this! I'm unsure on what set up to go for will chew it over tomorrow and have a think.
> 
> Where abouts in the country are you based out of interest if I wanted to collect and drop you off some beer / wine at same time as a thanks.


Cheers EAndy. I live in Preston but work in Manchester so collection around here is no problem. Always good to meet up with fellow GTR owners. If too far then I'll be arranging a courier pickup in batches. Just have to make sure someone's in for the courier so only on certain days. I'm going to buy some big cardboard boxes and bubble wrap for the deliveries


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Sammyh

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
13) Splking 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
14) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
15) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED


Iv removed myself from the list as im going to chat to a bloke next doir to pwpro about if he can work with the sound system i already have at home.

I WILL chat to him tomorrow so once its confirmed i cannot ill be back on the list.

Great write up btw. I think you 1 sub vs 2 sub review is brill. Those who were thinking of two sub (me) will consider 1. Eithr way it'l be 2x better than the bose setup. Shocked at how flat they are.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm based just outside of Preston would be good to meet up if your free and talk about / hear some set ups?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Cheers EAndy. I live in Preston but work in Manchester so collection around here is no problem.


Ah thats a hefty way from me but I work in Hospitals and at present I'm in at Ormskirk quite a lot which is only a short distance so might be able to sort out something.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hi Andy,

Great write up, disappointed to hear the results of the dbl JL set up, mainly because I like to operate with the idea that there is headroom in upgrades performed, so the dbl subs would have provided me with added comfort even if I dont use that volume all the time. Is the amp a factor? It sounds like you tested the dbl JL set up with the vibe amp, but not the JL amp which is I guess better paired with the JL subs, not that there should be any practical reason for a substantial improvement in sound. I guess if 2 subs makes no sense there is no point going for both, so put me down for 1 x JL with 1 x JL amp. I think this is a great bit of work, and I for one would like to pay the extra for the connector as tbh with all this work I dont feel comfortable with you swallowing the cost of the connector, so please let me know what the extra is. 

Appreciate all your hard work. 

H


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

rob wild said:


> I'm based just outside of Preston would be good to meet up if your free and talk about / hear some set ups?


sure. I'll PM you Rob.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> Ah thats a hefty way from me but I work in Hospitals and at present I'm in at Ormskirk quite a lot which is only a short distance so might be able to sort out something.


I'm sure we can sort something out. Once I have a rough idea on the day I can deliver on these, we can chat


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks SPL king. Yeah, I wish I could put my finger on the problem with two but I can't and wouldn't want you to be dissapointed.

Kind of you to offer to cover the cost of the connector. As long as i order 20 or more, they work out at a tenner each so as long as my fitting tomorrow goes okay, I'll be wiring these up for a plug and play solution :clap:

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan (Properly confused now, Bugger!)
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
13) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
14) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
15) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED



splking said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Great write up, disappointed to hear the results of the dbl JL set up, mainly because I like to operate with the idea that there is headroom in upgrades performed, so the dbl subs would have provided me with added comfort even if I dont use that volume all the time. Is the amp a factor? It sounds like you tested the dbl JL set up with the vibe amp, but not the JL amp which is I guess better paired with the JL subs, not that there should be any practical reason for a substantial improvement in sound. I guess if 2 subs makes no sense there is no point going for both, so put me down for 1 x JL with 1 x JL amp. I think this is a great bit of work, and I for one would like to pay the extra for the connector as tbh with all this work I dont feel comfortable with you swallowing the cost of the connector, so please let me know what the extra is.
> 
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for the chat this morning Satan. I'll put you down for a JBL and Vibe.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) rfo5
11) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
12) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
13) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
14) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED
15) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry mate, please take me of the list, just been told need new tyres. Need to get those first.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Thanks for the chat this morning Satan. I'll put you down for a JBL and Vibe.
> 
> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
> ...


Nice talking to you too, cheers for the clarification. Happy to cover the cost of the connectors if all goes well Monday, just pm me the cost and your account details.

Thanks again Satan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

rfo5 said:


> Sorry mate, please take me of the list, just been told need new tyres. Need to get those first.


No worries. Grip is better than bass 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
11) Robsm 2xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Have i missed the price on a post somewhere?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

robsm said:


> Have i missed the price on a post somewhere?


Page 8 mate


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers mate, based on your tests and opinion I think I'll change to JBL and Vibe for now.

Rob


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

how is payment made?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

You need to confirm what you still want (pm Andy) and then Andy will pm you the payment details.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Updated with Karls having Paid deposit.

Sinth - if you just update the list and add CONFIRMED at the end then I'll send you a PM with my bank details (or paypal if you prefer).

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50% :thumbsup:


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Updated with Karls having Paid deposit.
> 
> Sinth - if you just update the list and add CONFIRMED at the end then I'll send you a PM with my bank details (or paypal if you prefer).
> 
> ...


15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

LMJ said:


> 15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote


Cheers mate. PM on its way

also updated Sammy who has now paid in full.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL :thumbsup:
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50% :thumbsup:
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

If anyone is getting a bit lost with this large post. My review is on Page 12 and prices are on page 8 :wavey:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Updated LJM who has now paid in full.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 2xJL 4 Ohm with Vibe amp
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL :thumbsup:
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50% :thumbsup:
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL :thumbsup:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Updated LJM who has now paid in full.
> 
> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
> ...


as5606 - fantastic job with this. Have I missed the boat?
If not can you put me down for 1xJBL +Vibe. Thanks.


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

Brilliant work mate - many many thanks for this. More than happy to cover the costs of the connector, I'll only set the car alight with a soldering iron.

Great work as deeply appreciated as the bass!

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL 
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50% 
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Bimble, PM on its way :thumbsup:

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL 
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50% 
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Jasper013 said:


> as5606 - fantastic job with this. Have I missed the boat?
> If not can you put me down for 1xJBL +Vibe. Thanks.


Thanks Jasper013. Not too late at all. I'll be placing the order early next week so happy to oblige. PM on its way :thumbsup:

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
10) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Removed Anders_R35. PM sent to Robsm 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
6) Austin
7) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
8) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED
10) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
12) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
13) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
15) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
__________________


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sinth said:


> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED
> 3) Anders_R35 2 x JL 4ohm with JX500/1D & Remote
> 4) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
> ...


Do you have Paypal details? I have some cash sitting there


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just sent full payment  Ref : VIBE JBL 804 KIT


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update for SW20GTS who has just paid in full 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL :thumbsup:
8) Sinth 1x JL with Vibe amp
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

PM Sent to Sinth 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Paypal sent


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to confirm full payment from Sinth and Graham. Thanks guys :thumbsup:

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid 50%
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wait to get the amp I've even been shopping for sound proofing materials since I'll be removing the rear trims anyway.

Gotta say as a car forum this is probably the best I've ever joined


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Is there anyone who lives up my way (or is willing to travel) who would like my help installing their kit so that I can take pictures and write up instructions for everyone. FOC of course. Free tea or coffee and maybe even a bacon buttie :thumbsup:

I did my first install over Christmas / New year so its been a while since I took some of the bits out - mainly the boot area, and it would be easier if I did it from scratch as I go along. I'll probably take the pictures so need someone with nicely manicured nails willing to show their hands pointing at boring car parts on a public forum 

Maybe thinking this Saturday coming up weather permitting.

:sadwavey:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> Can't wait to get the amp I've even been shopping for sound proofing materials since I'll be removing the rear trims anyway.
> 
> Gotta say as a car forum this is probably the best I've ever joined


Don't you love car goody shopping !

I have a layer of 6mm closed cell foam on top of my dynamat as sold by companies stating their sound proofing properties online. I wouldnt bother. 6mm is too think for some parts and even that doesn't really do much - if any sound proofing. Stick with Dynamat (or chaper alternatives) but even then, don't expect miracles. Just think maybe 3db lower but a much more solid, civilised ride.

Just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine will be going straight to Sly (hope he can do it) 

When are you planning on sending out?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to confirm that Karl has decided to pay the remaining 50% to save confusion later on. Cheers Karl.

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

grahamc said:


> Mine will be going straight to Sly (hope he can do it)
> 
> When are you planning on sending out?


Ah. Good idea. Maybe he could be persuaded to have a couple in stock once he's installed one 

I suspect deliveries to be made sometime week commencing 18th but there is quite a lot riding on that. My joiner having made all 15 boxes, all equipment being in stock when I order in the next couple of days and of course me being able to make up 15 wiring looms including soldering connections etc and install the subs. Should keep me busy.

I will update along the way so everyone is kept informed :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM

Superb work Andy, greatly appreciated. I'll pay for the connector also as I'd like plug and play if possible.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Many thanks Austin for the kind offer of the connector payment. Its just a tenner to me if I buy twenty or more so greatly appreciated. PM on its way 




Austin said:


> 1) EAndy
> 2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
> 3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
> 4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
> ...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Don't you love car goody shopping !
> 
> I have a layer of 6mm closed cell foam on top of my dynamat as sold by companies stating their sound proofing properties online. I wouldnt bother. 6mm is too think for some parts and even that doesn't really do much - if any sound proofing. Stick with Dynamat (or chaper alternatives) but even then, don't expect miracles. Just think maybe 3db lower but a much more solid, civilised ride.
> 
> Just my opinion :thumbsup:


Fair enough  I already have some Dynamat in there so will be laying the rest when I access the subwoofers  Also plan to lay some cheap fireproof underfelt where I can just to get that little extra


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Stevie76 said:


> Payment sent :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. Update to show payment 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry guys....ive been at this screen for over 2 hours now and i think the wife is getting lonely so will be signing off until the morning 

Thanks for all your payments and updates. I'll try and get an order in tomorrow for the amp, subs, cable kit, packing boxes, sponge backing, wadding, remote controls and whatever else I can think of to get things moving.

I'll keep the thread up to date as things happen.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry, definately last post now. Nearly forgot RJJ who has been PM'ing me. All paid up, thanks RJJ 

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Glgtr 2xJL 4 Ohm JL JX500/1D amp
5) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
6) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
11) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
12) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
16) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Cheers Andy, great idea and group buy.

Just to confirm will have the white limited edition vibe amp.

Thanks


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Ah. Good idea. Maybe he could be persuaded to have a couple in stock once he's installed one
> 
> I suspect deliveries to be made sometime week commencing 18th but there is quite a lot riding on that. My joiner having made all 15 boxes, all equipment being in stock when I order in the next couple of days and of course me being able to make up 15 wiring looms including soldering connections etc and install the subs. Should keep me busy.
> 
> ...


Great... my car is with him this week and happy to let him test fit on mine


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic. I want to dynamat the rear(boot and rear seats). How much dynamat do i need? Plus cheapest place to source.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Sorry to go off topic. I want to dynamat the rear(boot and rear seats). How much dynamat do i need? Plus cheapest place to source.


The Dynamat Exreme Bulk Pack is 36sq feet and you get 9 sheets. That will do the rear seat area and side panels with 2 sheets for the boot so to do the boot as well, you are looking at probably 14 sheets in total (1.5 packs?)

You don't have to go dynamat if you don't want. They are pretty much all the same and I think you will be hard pushed to tell the difference with a cheaper product. 

Let me see if i can get together a group buy for anyone that wants just a few bits to help with the install. I could sell just a few sheets to cover the essentials you need and send it with the kit so you can fit it easily when you take your seats out 

I'll do some investigation today :smokin:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Japser013 now fully paid, thanks mate.
Removed GLGTR

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

New addition to the list. P.Bro64 (he's been in my car and had a listen to the Vibe/JBL kit in action)

1) EAndy
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM

I really wanted to go for the JL sub but unless I run it direct from the battery I seems a pointless taking it on over the JBL due to the Nissan wiring limitations.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> I really wanted to go for the JL sub but unless I run it direct from the battery I seems a pointless taking it on over the JBL due to the Nissan wiring limitations.


Thanks EAndy. The limitation is just a guess at the moment due to the wiring but isn't to do with the JBL vs JL, its becasue, with two subs, the reduction in impedance to 2 Ohm means it can draw up to twice the current from the amp and so nearly double the watts. JBL vs JL in single form is purely preference.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Thanks EAndy. The limitation is just a guess at the moment due to the wiring but isn't to do with the JBL vs JL, its becasue, with two subs, the reduction in impedance to 2 Ohm means it can draw up to twice the current from the amp and so nearly double the watts. JBL vs JL in single form is purely preference.


Okay thanks for that. As mentioned via PM I'll have a dabble probably then with the JBL vs JL if I end up with 1 of each. 

I can fire payment over today no issues but was just wondering if you knew about the plug and play Nissan connectors yet? you mentioned something about if it was possible to work then you would absorb the price. 

Wanted to know if you had an answer and if so the price because don't really want you absorbing any costs you shouldn't have to.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> Okay thanks for that. As mentioned via PM I'll have a dabble probably then with the JBL vs JL if I end up with 1 of each.
> 
> I can fire payment over today no issues but was just wondering if you knew about the plug and play Nissan connectors yet? you mentioned something about if it was possible to work then you would absorb the price.
> 
> Wanted to know if you had an answer and if so the price because don't really want you absorbing any costs you shouldn't have to.


Thanks EAndy for your kind offer. I'm with my car in Manchester today and will be popping over for a fitting of the connector at around 2pm so should be able to post an update around 3pm.

Andy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

GREAT NEWS - Just got back from my fitting with the nissan connector (as it wasn't actually the GTR connector for the sub but a nissan x-trail accessory kit connector). 

It fits ! There is a very slight tweak you need to do with a stanley blade but after that, it glides in, connects perfectly and snaps shut.

The manufacturer is selling me just 20, hopefully by the end of the week, fully pinned out for me to connect the wires of my loom to.

:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan

ALSO

All equipment now ordered. I could nearly have got my rods done for that price ! (its alright, I didn't )

Andy


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

as5606 said:


> GREAT NEWS - Just got back from my fitting with the nissan connector (as it wasn't actually the GTR connector for the sub but a nissan x-trail accessory kit connector).
> 
> It fits ! There is a very slight tweak you need to do with a stanley blade but after that, it glides in, connects perfectly and snaps shut.
> 
> ...


That is good news Andy.
Any cost implications for these connectors let me know - happy to fire an extra couple of pounds over.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news on the connector Andy, its only fair to pay for it.

Btw I would be intrested in a bulk pack of dynamat xtreme in a group buy.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

*Sound Deadening*

*** NEW OPTION - SOUND DEADENING SHEETS ***

A few of you have been asking me about sound deadening and the costs of dynamat. Well, I've been doing some reseach today and have a cheap solution for you.

Unless you buy the Dynamat bulkpack with 9 sheets in (£145 best price), it seems that buying just a few sheets to deaden the rear seats area can be quite pricey.

I've found a product called "Dead Quiet" which is sold in sheets 18" x 32" and either two or four of these would be perfect to stick on when you have removed your seats for the install. It would literally take you ten minutes and may help eliminate any buzzes or rattles that might start up becasue of the new sub box. I installed dynamat before installing my sub box so dont know how much of a problem that was going to be, however, I'm really pleased I did it.

I have actually been and seen this stuff in the flesh and its just like dynamat. Its being manufactured in the same factory and looks the same to me. 

Link to seller - Dead Quiet Seller










Normal price is £25 a sheet but I can get them in bulk (over 40) for £12.

I'm going to get 40 anyway so don't feel obliged....whats left over will come in handy in the future or I may just finish my boot off.

If anyone wants them in with their kits, just drop me a PM when you have made payment to the same details as before and I'll update the list to confirm how many sheets you've paid for and I'll pop them in the box of goodies to come your way :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Jasper013 said:


> That is good news Andy.
> Any cost implications for these connectors let me know - happy to fire an extra couple of pounds over.


They are actually costing a tenner each.....yeah I know.......it was either that or buying 300 of them at $3 each :chuckle:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

RJJ said:


> Great news on the connector Andy, its only fair to pay for it.
> 
> Btw I would be intrested in a bulk pack of dynamat xtreme in a group buy.


Check my latest post my friend.....i may have a solution for you


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Andy

Nice work! Ill make payment for sound deadening today.
How much material you reckon i need?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

as5606 said:


> They are actually costing a tenner each.....yeah I know.......it was either that or buying 300 of them at $3 each :chuckle:


Hi Andy,
Have just sent PM.
Will take 3 sheets and happy to pay £10 for the connector.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Andy
> 
> Nice work! Ill make payment for sound deadening today.
> How much material you reckon i need?


4 sheets maximum for the back firewall and bottom of seated area. Even just two on the back firewall would be worth it as that's where the sub box is attached :thumbsup:

Update for jasper03 having paid for 3 sheets  and payment received by splking 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll fire payment over this evening just for reference I think this is correct.

£295 base price for one sub JBL option
+£15 delivery
+£25 upgrade to JL amp
+£15 for remote
+£10 for connector (I know you said not to worry but tough)
Total = £360


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

EAndy said:


> I'll fire payment over this evening just for reference I think this is correct.
> 
> £295 base price for one sub JBL option
> +£15 delivery
> ...


That's great EAndy, perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

No worries thanks for all this. Sent money reference EAndy - GTR Forum. Was fast payment so should be with you now but if not certainly within 2 hours. 

I did for a second forget it wasn't a friend I was paying money to as usually when me and my friends send money over for boxing tickets or holidays etc we send references such as Jihad Fund, Rent-a-Midget, Footy Bribe, etc won't say what the original reference was but did remember and changed it to EAndy 

Thanks once again! much appreciated by all on this topic I'm sure.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to confirm safe receipt of money from EAndy and Satan. Cheers fellas

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

as5606 said:


> *** NEW OPTION - SOUND DEADENING SHEETS ***
> 
> A few of you have been asking me about sound deadening and the costs of dynamat. Well, I've been doing some reseach today and have a cheap solution for you.
> 
> ...


How much extra weight does all that add? Looking to use that stuff in my classic car...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

uncle said:


> How much extra weight does all that add? Looking to use that stuff in my classic car...


Dynamat extreme is 2.2kg per square meter so probably very similar :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Save me four sheets Andy and put the connector for £10 please. I'll send payment tomorrow as i won't have access to a pc today.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Save me four sheets Andy and put the connector for £10 please. I'll send payment tomorrow as i won't have access to a pc today.


Will do mate. Thanks. 

Update for LMJ who has paid for 4 sheets and connector  and Sinth who is having 4 sheets 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Payment received from Austin and Bimble - thanks guys

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

If anybody is intrested in dynamat xtreme, I found a link to a group buy on the defender forum. The bulk pack cost me £115.99 delievered to my door (get it Thursday), and is the cheapest I could find anywhere online.

Andy's done a sterling job here and not trying to step on any toes, just thought I would post if anybody really wanted dynamat xtreme.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

RJJ said:


> If anybody is intrested in dynamat xtreme, I found a link to a group buy on the defender forum. The bulk pack cost me £115.99 delievered to my door (get it Thursday), and is the cheapest I could find anywhere online.
> 
> Andy's done a sterling job here and not trying to step on any toes, just thought I would post if anybody really wanted dynamat xtreme.


Nice find RJJ. Good deal that. That gives you 9 sheets of the same size as this stuff I have so if you want more than a few sheets so you can do the sides and boot, it works out at less than a tenner more than this 'Dead Quiet' :thumbsup:


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Nice find RJJ. Good deal that. That gives you 9 sheets of the same size as this stuff I have so if you want more than a few sheets so you can do the sides and boot, it works out at less than a tenner more than this 'Dead Quiet' :thumbsup:


Yeah Andy, am going to have the rear seat area + sides and rear boot floor covered, may even consider having my doors done.

Have to confess, Paul from Pw Pro will be doing my install for me:squintdan


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

Have somehow only just come across this thread! I'm in for the single JBL and Vibe amp plus connector plus four sheets if it's not too late! PM me some details for payment please! Great work on all this - it really is much appreciated.

Cheers

Andrew:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

RJJ said:


> If anybody is intrested in dynamat xtreme, I found a link to a group buy on the defender forum. The bulk pack cost me £115.99 delievered to my door (get it Thursday), and is the cheapest I could find anywhere online.
> 
> Andy's done a sterling job here and not trying to step on any toes, just thought I would post if anybody really wanted dynamat xtreme.


Bugger I just bought it for 140:chairshot


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Gents

Have just looked at this on ebay.

What are your thoughts?

Silent Coat Sound Deadening 40 Sheets | eBay

Or this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RATTLEMAT...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item43b06938f3


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't want to step on anyones toes but seeing as what I bought was different it gives an alternative to consider.

It's Dynamat but it's not the extreme one it's the lighter thinner and less heavy version.

Car Audio & Security: Car Stereo, Speakers & Subwoofers, Car DVD Players, GPS and CD Changers

12 sheets instead of 9 and £120. Hopefully it'll do the job we shall see.

The company also sells individual sheets of the extreme for £11.15 each so 9 x £11.15 = £100.35 so cheapest place to buy.

Even this chap sells them for £11 a sheet makes it £99 + P&P for 9 sheets which is what comes in the bulk pack. For some reason it's actually cheaper to buy from most places 9 individual sheets than it is the bulk pack containing 9 sheets.

Feel bad for posting this up as treads on peoples toes but I know some are looking for prices of sound deadening and just wanted to assist. Sorry Andy if this offends.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

consensus guys, Andy, should I strip out and start a seperate Sound deadening thread or is this constructive?

Mike


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

A separate thread would be good imo


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Oops didn't mean to post  delete this please :chairshot

Went to edit my previous post but didn't have rights and ended up posting this :lamer:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Dont worry about me guys. Get whatever you think's best or cheapest. I wanted to be sure the stuff I got was branded and recommended by a car audio shop.

Here is what i just PM'd Satan (to save me typing it out again)

"Yes, they look good. The only thing I will say (and the reason i didn't pick an unbranded kit from ebay for us lot) is that there are products out there that are made of the wrong bitumen type stuff and whilst they do the same job, I've heard that if they get warm, they can start to smell. Some of the cheap ones are made in the factories that manufacture roof flashing and that stuff looks identical but if you use it in the car, you might smell like freshly laid tarmac

I'm not saying that is the case with this one. Indeed, there is a cheaper guy on ebay still but I didn't want to risk it with you guys."

Perhaps someone might want to try it and let us know.

Andy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No worries mate. I should have a couple of extras going. PM on its way.

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Robsm 1xJBL 4 Ohm with Vibe - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
10) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
13) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
14) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
15) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
16) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
17) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Banks Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets



WooHoo said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Have somehow only just come across this thread! I'm in for the single JBL and Vibe amp plus connector plus four sheets if it's not too late! PM me some details for payment please! Great work on all this - it really is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Everyone likes a good picture.......kits arrived :clap:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

That was quick :clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Everyone likes a good picture.......kits arrived :clap:


Nice....I bet the delivery drivers etc loved you:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Stevie76 said:


> Nice....I bet the delivery drivers etc loved you:thumbsup:


Especially as I was at work and had to go to the depot to pick it up as the wife missed the driver by 20 minutes :chairshot


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice pic, thats a lot of ICE :squintdan:smokin:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ach...never felt this excited for a long time  Hopefully the weather improves, especially on the weekends


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Wrong place - sorry


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Everyone likes a good picture.......kits arrived :clap:


fairly sure theres a corsa local to me with roughly the same sized install lol


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

pwpro said:


> fairly sure theres a corsa local to me with roughly the same sized install lol


Perhaps I should enter it into a local car audio show as the loudest sofa in the North West


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Perhaps I should enter it into a local car audio show as the loudest sofa in the North West


physically lol'd :clap:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Everyone likes a good picture.......kits arrived :clap:


Jesus!

I hope no one breaks in to your house!!

Can you imagine telling your insurance company "Oh yeah, I had 17 amplifiers, 17 subs and ......."

Some chance of getting that paid out :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Satan said:


> Jesus!
> 
> I hope no one breaks in to your house!!
> 
> ...


Don't say that  At least i have the picture to prove


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Everyone likes a good picture.......kits arrived :clap:


Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to remove Robsm

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Banks Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

and for tonights picture.....










Still need to drill speaker holes, mastic the insides, install and seal the speaker cables, put in the wadding and put some foam sheet on the back. Thats before I can run the loom cables which I can't make yet as the connectors aren't here until the end of the week. Should keep me out of trouble for a while :nervous:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice:thumbsup:....all looking really good....I'm excited about fitting mine already.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Speedy work mate


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

That's quick Andy, looking really good mate :thumbsup: did you manage to get some primer and paint?

I am getting excited as well :squintdan: looking forward to the difference in sound.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> and for tonights picture.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaa, lot more work than you thought now that you see them all


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazing. Definitely a market for this due to the plug-n-play feature. Weather needs to get warmer now


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

They're not perfect like machine made as there are so many angles but they are solid as a rock. The glue used is special and so strong on MDF, you don't even need screws. There are, of course, many of them in there anyway :smokin:

Just drilling and prepping in the lounge whilst the wife watches 'Bones'. No chance of me doing this in the garage with 3 degrees on the thermometer. 

Came in to my study to grab more cable  Off i go again :sadwavey:


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Andy. I've been following this thread on and off really. It's all starting to take shape nicely by the looks of things. One thing I may have missed is what will the final speaker housing look like in terms of finish? Is it going to be left as just the plain wood or are you going to cover it or paint or what? I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the final install and hearing how much better than stock it's clearly going to be.:bowdown1:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not sure there is any need to colour or cover it really when everything in the car is back in place this is how it looks










Could be unfinished, bright pink or leopard pattern wrapped in silk and you'd be none the wiser. If for whatever reason it's visible behind the speaker grills I'll literally rattle can spray it black for quickness to hide the fact it's there behind the grill.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

EAndy said:


> I'm not sure there is any need to colour or cover it really when everything in the car is back in place this is how it looks
> 
> ...
> 
> Could be unfinished, bright pink or leopard pattern wrapped in silk and you'd be none the wiser. If for whatever reason it's visible behind the speaker grills I'll literally rattle can spray it black for quickness to hide the fact it's there behind the grill.


I may just rattle can mine black (with red polka dots ) just for the sake of it when I receive it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Quick rattle spray is a good and easy solution. I might go for Lamborghini yellow or Rosso Red


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> Andy. I've been following this thread on and off really. It's all starting to take shape nicely by the looks of things. One thing I may have missed is what will the final speaker housing look like in terms of finish? Is it going to be left as just the plain wood or are you going to cover it or paint or what? I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the final install and hearing how much better than stock it's clearly going to be.:bowdown1:


It will all look OEM with the Bose cover as in pic. In the boot the amp will be mounted on the rear firewall. 

You will not be able to tell, unless you open boot or crank the volume up and hear the bass.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, I thought about spraying them but I just feel its a waste of time. You can't see it at all. It would be like asking for a certain colour underlay for your carpet :smokin:

Of course, you could spray it if you wanted. Primer first then colour of your choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheers guys...as I said, I was following this thread on and off and clearly missed the fact that the original speaker grille goes back over the top of the new housing and therefore you wouldn't even know. 
I think I'm gonna have to get me in on some of this action too now if there are going to be any spare units. I notice people have gone for different combinations of the amps and sub. Gonna have to trawl through this to find the difference but see one has a remote.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glennyboy said:


> Cheers guys...as I said, I was following this thread on and off and clearly missed the fact that the original speaker grille goes back over the top of the new housing and therefore you wouldn't even know.
> I think I'm gonna have to get me in on some of this action too now if there are going to be any spare units. I notice people have gone for different combinations of the amps and sub. Gonna have to trawl through this to find the difference but see one has a remote.


Hi Glennyboy, I can do you any system you like with JX500/JBL 804/JL 8w3/Vibe Bass 1 combo. I might have to order in the Amp/Sub combo if I don't have it but that only takes a day or two.

The JL amp has a remote for a £15 option. The Vibe has one free inside the box :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

So out of all you peole upgrading....who wants to sell their old amp??


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

15delux said:


> So out of all you peole upgrading....who wants to sell their old amp??


It wasn't your head unit then ?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Saw your audio issue on the other thread regarding your amp. I'm sure some of the chaps on this thread will part with there amp, personally I'll keep mine just so I always have option to revert back.

I found this video on youtube of some chaps GT-R install which used the actual BOSE enclosure 

Nissan GT-R R35 Bose Subwoofer upgrade! - YouTube






Also noted they dynamate the rear and around the enclosure so likelihood is rattle will occur for sure without that. 

Those 2 Kicker subs kick really well, sounds much better than OEM BOSE setup and video audio is usually misleading and poor so I can only imagine in person it sounds even better.

Looking forward to this now.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Just Pmed Sly from Kaizer to see if he can provide a good deal for fitting the dyna mat and sub kit if anyone down south wants to leave the fitting in capable hands.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sinth said:


> Just Pmed Sly from Kaizer to see if he can provide a good deal for fitting the dyna mat and sub kit if anyone down south wants to leave the fitting in capable hands.


My car is at Sly now, so he *IS* doing the install for my car :thumbsup:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

as5606 said:


> It wasn't your head unit then ?


nope and now after 2 hrs at £144 per hour Nissan have told me that its the amp but that isnt covered on the extended warranty


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

15delux said:


> nope and now after 2 hrs at £144 per hour Nissan have told me that its the amp but that isnt covered on the extended warranty


Oh crap. Sorry mate. Where abouts are you in the country? It would be good to get the amp swapped with a working one even if its just to prove thats your problem. I bet Nissan didn't swap it to prove it. I take it the sound problem is with Bass and not mid/treble? There are two amps in the car as far as I know and the ones we are replacing are the bass ones in the back seat subbox. There's one under the seat for the mids/highs


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Oh crap. Sorry mate. Where abouts are you in the country? It would be good to get the amp swapped with a working one even if its just to prove thats your problem. I bet Nissan didn't swap it to prove it. I take it the sound problem is with Bass and not mid/treble? There are two amps in the car as far as I know and the ones we are replacing are the bass ones in the back seat subbox. There's one under the seat for the mids/highs


its a constant crackle in th erear parcel shelf speakers with or without the radio on, its a pain in the arse taht when I call they say nissan gb are being cagey about whats covered but its def not the wiring or speakers so i though well at least if its the amp or the head unit then its covered.... funny how now they tell me its the amp its not actually covered


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

15delux said:


> its a constant crackle in th erear parcel shelf speakers with or without the radio on, its a pain in the arse taht when I call they say nissan gb are being cagey about whats covered but its def not the wiring or speakers so i though well at least if its the amp or the head unit then its covered.... funny how now they tell me its the amp its not actually covered


Disconnect the sub amp and see if that solves your problem. If its parcel shelf speakers then they are from the front amp under the seat. PM me if you want help doing that. We can speak on the phone.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

15delux said:


> So out of all you peole upgrading....who wants to sell their old amp??


Give me a shout if you need one, I will be taking mine out in the next 2-3 weeks.

Satan


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

Sinth said:


> Just Pmed Sly from Kaizer to see if he can provide a good deal for fitting the dyna mat and sub kit if anyone down south wants to leave the fitting in capable hands.


Thanks for thinking of me  I'm happy to offer you guys a group fitting deal at £80 for amp,subs and the Dynamat the lot. Contact me for booking :wavey:


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

15delux said:


> nope and now after 2 hrs at £144 per hour Nissan have told me that its the amp but that isnt covered on the extended warranty


Amp is on it's way I hope it will sort out the problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

KaizerMotor said:


> Thanks for thinking of me  I'm happy to offer you guys a group fitting deal at £80 for amp,subs and the Dynamat the lot. Contact me for booking :wavey:


Nice one sly. Will make the booking as soon as the kit arrives.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Takes about 1-2 hours to fit as it's mostly plug and play would actually be nice if those booking in with Sly try and do so on same day and have a meet up and chat. 

Would also be interested in seeing different amp, sub combo's etc. Just an idea


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sinth said:


> Nice one sly. Will make the booking as soon as the kit arrives.


Mine is going straight to Sly


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I have updated the first post in the thread for Andy, to include everything discussed over the last 20 or so pages.

Please take a look

Mook


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Mine is going straight to Sly


Good idea! Will do the same


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to confirm RJJ now having a JL amp

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Banks Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking forward to doing this job myself tbh; the more I can do on the car myself the more satisfying although it's going to be bloody painful for me squeezing in the back but she's worth it


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi. Only just seen this. Is it too late to get on the list for the jbl/vibe option??


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Morning guys.

Wife was impressed that I spent most of valentines evening preparing boxes on the dining room table :nervous:

Should be picking up the Dead Quiet sheets, foam backing and connectors today.

Getting interest across the pond now as a thread is linked to here. Will see if I can help our freinds over there with something :thumbsup:

Reached my PM limit overnight. Has gone from 5% used to 100% used in less than two weeks !

Update to add Glennyboy and Hazza with a Vibe/JBL combo

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Banks Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
17) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
18) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As a fellow GTR fiddler, a big pat on the back for sorting these out for folks as I know how much work it takes. 

Bravo!

:thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> As a fellow GTR fiddler, a big pat on the back for sorting these out for folks as I know how much work it takes.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Erm you fiddle with more than your car ;-) Hope all is well with CnC baby factory!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> As a fellow GTR fiddler, a big pat on the back for sorting these out for folks as I know how much work it takes.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Tell me about it CC. I just hate it when people let me down as it reflects on me and compromises my hard work.

Went to pick up the connectors today, hoping to get the looms done this weekend and what arrived? THE WRONG ONES :bawling:

This is what arrived. Apparently a digit out on the part number :chairshot










I spent most of the afternoon on the phone to the suppliers and in the end, i'm getting the right connectors sent out today for Monday delivery. They could only send 7 however as they are short. They are hoping to get more next week from the US and will send the rest on as a matter of urgency. To be fair the guy has been most helpful and accomodating.

Why don't things ever go smoothly.

I intend to batch these up into maybe five at a time to make it a bit easier to manage and hope to get the first batch out perhaps mid next week. Unless something else conspires against me :nervous:

Thought you might like to see how the sofa is tonight......very quiet tonight 










Andy


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I feel for you buddy, my mirror modules have had similar "hiccups" mainly due to other people not being able to understand english even when it's combined with diagrams and photos.

It can be very frustrating especially when any profit you make doesnt cover anywhere near the time you've spent.

Sometimes I do wonder why some of us take these things on, but thankfully we do.

Good on you buddy, this forum needs more do-ers :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn, it happens though least they're trying to rectify. 

Guess it's a little lucky for those in position 1-7 on the list then :chuckle:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Lets hope they get the lot to me next week. At least I can start to complete the first batch from Monday 

EAndy - I'm thinking of starting at the back of the list first. What position were you again :chuckle:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Lets hope they get the lot to me next week. At least I can start to complete the first batch from Monday
> 
> EAndy - I'm thinking of starting at the back of the list first. What position were you again :chuckle:


Good one :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update to confirm WooHoo paid 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
17) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
18) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

well, just to add my bit. I demoed a sub box with a single JL 8. The box isn't identical in size but it's as near as damnit the same as this one. You'll be over the moon with the sound. It's increibly tight and punchy, exactly what was hoping for.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Cheers adamantium, yes it sounds great. I suppose you can tune it up to how you like it to sound and also your music taste. I've found a new rattle which is annoying me. I thought it was the passenger side bass speaker but it turns out to be the light/sunglasses holder above my head. Finger placed, rattle gone. Bugger ! Will have to look into that one


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Is the input to the amp line level or speaker ? Full range or low pass ?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Cheers adamantium, yes it sounds great. I suppose you can tune it up to how you like it to sound and also your music taste. I've found a new rattle which is annoying me. I thought it was the passenger side bass speaker but it turns out to be the light/sunglasses holder above my head. Finger placed, rattle gone. Bugger ! Will have to look into that one


Read on the NAGTROC about a guy who had the same problem. He cut up small squares of Dynamat and put them in where he could get to, through the microphone and light opening.

Problem solved he said.

Hope that helps.

Satan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Cheers adamantium, yes it sounds great. I suppose you can tune it up to how you like it to sound and also your music taste. I've found a new rattle which is annoying me. I thought it was the passenger side bass speaker but it turns out to be the light/sunglasses holder above my head. Finger placed, rattle gone. Bugger ! Will have to look into that one


I had the sunglasses holder rattle too on heavy bass. 2 solutions : 1) don't put sunglasses in it  2) Pad it with foam tape.

I've also noticed an annoying rattle near the driver A/C vent area plus the usual one near the roof sensor... hate rattles but I guess the bass will drown that out


----------



## Elliot (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this all sold out now guys? Or an room left?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mind rattled on the near side c-pillar cover. It's now been removed and completely dynamatted.

Both sides have been done as have side panels, rear seats, doors and boot.

Am really hopeful that all rattles will be gone.

Re sunglasses holder, you could always go for the 2011 interior panel which has no holder.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Elliot said:


> Is this all sold out now guys? Or an room left?


PM me if you want in. Think I'm on the last one. Hard to keep up.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> I had the sunglasses holder rattle too on heavy bass. 2 solutions : 1) don't put sunglasses in it  2) Pad it with foam tape.
> 
> I've also noticed an annoying rattle near the driver A/C vent area plus the usual one near the roof sensor... hate rattles but I guess the bass will drown that out


Cheers. I'll have to take a look at padding it


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hazza has paid. Elliot and GTRSam added

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
17) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
18) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
19) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
20) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 3 Sheets


----------



## tripleJs15 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Ship to the us*

Willing to ship the kit less the amp and speaker to the US ?


----------



## tripleJs15 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Ship to the us*

Willing to ship the kit less the amp and speaker to the US ?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

tripleJs15 said:


> Willing to ship the kit less the amp and speaker to the US ?


Yes, that's probably exactly how ill do it. Or I'll join forces with guys in the US to produce them locally. I need to concentrate on getting these UK ones out first so watch the thread on GTRLife which links to this one for further updates.


----------



## tripleJs15 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, sounds good, put me on the list I'll go ahead and pay etc so I'm 'official', pm or email the price and payment instructions.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm hoping to get the first batch of 5 out this week. Unless you're not bothered about getting these quick, can the top 5, as below, please ensure you PM me your full name and delivery address in readiness. Once I'm ready, ill let you know the day it's going and thus giving you an expected delivery date. 

Thanks 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

tripleJs15 said:


> Ok, sounds good, put me on the list I'll go ahead and pay etc so I'm 'official', pm or email the price and payment instructions.


Sorry, I'll have to hold back as I've not even priced up or worked out how to do US sales. It won't be long. Just keep your eye on this thread :wavey:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> I'm hoping to get the first batch of 5 out this week. Unless you're not bothered about getting these quick, can the top 5, as below, please ensure you PM me your full name and delivery address in readiness. Once I'm ready, ill let you know the day it's going and thus giving you an expected delivery date.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Great!! You have mine


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

PM sent Andy.

Cheers,

Austin


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*PM sent*

PM sent:thumbsup:

Cheers and regards Satan


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Satan said:


> PM sent:thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers and regards Satan



How come you get yours before mine :bawling:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sammyh said:


> How come you get yours before mine :bawling:


No 3 on the list mate

Don't worry, I'll let you know how well it sounds so you have lots to look forward to.

Shame the car is sitting on bricks having the wheels done:runaway:

Have to sit in the garage and annoy the neighbours.


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Good call


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Bought a pack of Dynamat Superlite and some felt insulation as I plan to do the rear properly this time. Can't wait... roll on a nice sunny weekend


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry I've gone a bit quiet. Trust me, I've been working away at this. I can't believe how much time this is taking. most evenings and I was even soldering connectors at work today :nervous:

Five now ready to go. I picked up some nice new packing boxes today from a company in Wigan. Good to get a relationship with guys like this as I'm going along.

I'm hoping to arrange collections from me on Thursday although I'm not 100% sure if it will be next day or not. When I have done it, I will update again.

Will try and finish off the install document tomorrow to put in with the kits. I'm not sure how I'm going to do the boot part as I did it about 6 weeks ago and have a bag of clips and not a lot of memory. I'm sure you can work around what I put.

Just another teaser pic.....will update tomorrow once courier booked :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one Andy....my dynamat extreme arrived today so got the weekend booked out to install that in preparation for the sub/amp. With the volume of these I bet its turned into a right industry...your hard work will be appreciated by all though:thumbsup:

(Oh and never mind forum checks....there's work to be done:chuckle


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Sorry I've gone a bit quiet. Trust me, I've been working away at this. I can't believe how much time this is taking. most evenings and I was even soldering connectors at work today :nervous:
> 
> Five now ready to go. I picked up some nice new packing boxes today from a company in Wigan. Good to get a relationship with guys like this as I'm going along.
> 
> ...


Nice work!! Is mine the one on the left or the right


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

First five are being collected tomorrow by city-link and will be with you for Next Day. 

Busy packing the boxes up tonight. I hope the instructions are okay. You can always give me a bell if you need any help. 

And I hope I've not forgotten anything :runaway:

Andy


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great stuff Andy....can't wait to get it all in....only thing I think will be a pain is getting the various trims off without bursting clips etc. good to know your on hand if anyone runs into any issues.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the seats come off very easily enough but the centre trim and side trims needs pulling out after loosening some bolts. Would be a nervous experience and might buy some clips just in case


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

as5606 said:


> First five are being collected tomorrow by city-link and will be with you for Next Day.


Awesome, my father-in-law is the City Link driver for our business so I'll have that about 7.30am :chuckle:

Ironically also named Andy, such as myself / yourself :chuckle: thanks so much for this! my dynamat still hasn't arrived grrr. How many sheets you reckon I need if I was to go local audio place and pick some up should my dynamat not arrive tomorrow?


----------



## bhk1004 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, joined just so I could post on this thread! Been following and reading up on this thread for a few days now, after this was linked over at gtrlife. 

as5606 - this is awesome! all the time effort, and going out of your way to make this as easy plug and play is amazing. offering the subs and amps also at a good price so people can just receive and pop it in is perfect. As soon as you have this available to us over in the USA, I am buying one, done. I wasnt planning on upgrading the sound system on my GTR, but this is so easy and completely stock looking... that I just cant say no. 

2 questions. I read through this entire thread, and noticed how the 2xJLs did not work out too well. I may have missed it, but did not see if you tested 2xJBLs? since you were mentioning that the JL's were actually slightly bigger, I was wondering if the JBLs would work better and not have as much issues in the tiny space. As I have seen the JBLs installed in some TINY boxes... so maybe the JLs just couldnt work with the space available. 

lastly if you have someone backout or have a spare setup or something lying around... and dont mind shipping it to the USA... let me know... I want to snag one up. haha. 

Thanks! cant wait to get my hands on one of these...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

bhk1004 said:


> Hello everyone, joined just so I could post on this thread! Been following and reading up on this thread for a few days now, after this was linked over at gtrlife.
> 
> as5606 - this is awesome! all the time effort, and going out of your way to make this as easy plug and play is amazing. offering the subs and amps also at a good price so people can just receive and pop it in is perfect. As soon as you have this available to us over in the USA, I am buying one, done. I wasnt planning on upgrading the sound system on my GTR, but this is so easy and completely stock looking... that I just cant say no.
> 
> ...


Thanks bhk1004 - yes, I'm going to be starting a group buy on the US forum today. I've just committed on a shed load of these connectors for the custom wiring looms so need to make this work with you guys. Take a look at the US forums when you get chance later (if you're in the US, you're probably fast asleep by now ). Obviously the first part of the group buy will be getting numbers and orders so it won't affect the supply of the UK guys which is my priority at the moment.

5 x large boxes JUST fit in my daily driver today as I had to take them to work for the courier collection. I even had one sat on the passenger seat keeping me company on my daily commute


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Parcels collected and on their way :thumbsup:

I'll be at SVM tomorrow having my 36 month service so happy to take any calls if you need me.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome mine will be fitted I reckon by about 3pm depending on your instructions <-- :chuckle: 

Got a 30 second track. Going to put my HD Hero2 in the car with external mic on the front window and record the sound with OEM setup and afterwards to see what the difference is. I know recorded sounds never give a true idea same with exhausts but would be interesting to see what it picks up as.

If I knew you were going SVM I'd have said take mine with you! I could of met you there and let you fit mine to keep yourself entertained while waiting on the service being done :chuckle:

Thanks once again! I told my father-in-law to drop off the package first thing, he loads the van about 5.30am so I imagine I'll get it pretty early.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> Parcels collected and on their way :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be at SVM tomorrow having my 36 month service so happy to take any calls if you need me.


Many thanks Andy

Best regards Satan. :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I went out removed my child seat (even though it had a protector has reshaped the foam on the bottom section of the seat :chairshot) shouldn't be hard to get another from a salvage car I'm thinking.

Anyway took child seat out.

Removed bottom sections with the clips took all of 2 seconds (literally)

Undid the 1 bolt on each side for the upper section of the rear seats (for reference it's a 14mm bolt) there on pretty tight as you'd expect it's okay I had my weetabix though  and removed them out.

Now looking at car wondering how to remove the next panel for the subs, guessing it's a case of a remover tool to price away clips behind and the adhesive holding it to the car.


----------



## bhk1004 (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks for bringing this over to the USA!!! i cant wait to get my hands on it. 

now comes the hard part... since its only box... i am going to be going back and forth on what amp/sub combo i wanted... i was originally pretty set on just getting the JBL and the vibe amp... and now u give me 2 much options... AHHHHHHH.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Now looking at car wondering how to remove the next panel for the subs, guessing it's a case of a remover tool to price away clips behind and the adhesive holding it to the car.


Yes, as I've mentioned earlier the seats are the easy bit. The trims take some effort. I'd definitely recommend some plastic removal tool (can get from eBay) to avoid marking the trims.

I have an electronic service manual which points out the location of the clips. PM me your email if you need a copy and I'll email them over.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers! fired you a PM. 

I've now worked out the next piece to remove once seats are out is the cup holder section, literally putting hands to the sides at the back and pulling out and up till you hear the clips release (sounds like it's breaking) can't imagine many people will enjoy this part.

Then I went to remove it pulling up then I noticed there is an attaching clip and unit. Rather than un-clip the unit and attachment I simply opted to unscrew the 6 screws removing the unit and cup holder surround meaning I didn't un-clip or disconnect anything. (less wiring to have to remember and less clips I run risk of breaking)

This then exposes the 2 bolts at the bottom of the sub console trim (for reference these are 10mm bolts). I've undone these and then decided that'll do as it's dark and I was wishing I was Danny De-Vito's size! not over 6ft crammed in the back of the GT-R

Still clueless on rear door cards though, but didn't really take a look


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

This is really helpful stuff EAndy, thanks!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine safely arrive this morning thanks :bowdown1:

Box was bit battered from the courier but everything inside fine 

Read your instructions and just following it, thought I might make a suggestion to anyone having issues removing the BOSE back section for the sub, it has 6 clips and is very tight as mentioned in the instructions.

You can't pull from the top as no clips there, you'll prop bend the plastic or damage it. The instructions suggest pulling from the sides, I can see this would work but found my fat fingers struggling to get behind trim so crushing fingers.

What I did was place my hands either side at the bottom recess and literally a 'moderate' tug you hear a slight / crack click, then again and the bottom ones released which then meant the 4 above now were easy to very very lightly remove out without any real effort.

I found this way much easier as no pain on the fingers.

I've no idea if this method will cause more risk to breaking a clip in my case I can't see how it would and it didn't but just wanted to add an suggestion should anyone struggle to remove it.










Where arrows are pointing you can literally put whole hand behind (4 fingers behind, thumb on top either side) and pull towards the front of the car in upwards motion.

Not required but clicking seat belt in helps as well as you'll see on the right I did this so it's out of the way.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I've just seen one if here kits at Sly's and it does look impressive :thumbsup: I can't believe how flat he original subs are lol


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> I've just seen one if here kits at Sly's and it does look impressive :thumbsup: I can't believe how flat he original subs are lol


That would be mine....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That's the one matey 

Kit delivered safe and sound and obviously in good hands with Sly ; )


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> That's the one matey
> 
> Kit delivered safe and sound and obviously in good hands with Sly ; )


Are you sticking about? Chuck up some pics if you have the chance


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well finished mine earlier on in the day so if anyone gets stuck feel free if the other Andy isn't around to ask me and I can help.

Got right to the end before I cut myself literally the last part cutting the connector bit but then it's not a real job unless there is a bit of blood involved :chuckle:

I fitted it originally without the dynamat, reason being was I wanted to get an idea on the loudness and areas of vibration to tackle. 

Obviously this meant removing everything back out but once you've done it once it's literally a 10 minute job it's that quick. Now I know how it all goes etc, reckon I could start to finish the task in under 45 minutes comfortably if not sound deadening. 

I'll put a picture up later of the amp mounting board to show how I ran the wires means none are on show when it's all put up.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

So how's the bass in comparison to the standard?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Certainly more bass there a marked improvement. I think the limitation is in the OEM wiring. I firmly believe that if you were to run different gauge power cables from the main battery to feed the amp more power everything would perform much better. I also wonder if this was the JL issue rather than air space.

As a plug & play option it's easy, affordable and everything was provided to get the task done. 

For what was paid it's very good value and other than 2 very small cuts I made into my carpet that aren't visible everything can be returned to OEM when you wish in under 1 hour. 

I did have an issue with the amp reverting itself to 'protect' for some reason no idea why as this was after about 60 mins of use, I checked all cables, fuses etc and they were all fine and it wouldn't budge from protect. 

10 minutes later it went back to power and has remained fine since, didn't work out what the reason for that was.


----------



## bhk1004 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am definitely going to go with a slash series 250 instead of a JX 500. Hopefully that will make a marked improvement. Been hearing very poor things about the JX line from some friends.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Are you sticking about? Chuck up some pics if you have the chance


Soz mate, I left shortly after posting that.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad everything arrived safety EAndy. I noticed a marked improvement after about 4 hours of use also. Speakers out of the factory are tight and need working in. Also, you will need time to tinker with settings. It took me a few days of playing with settings to get it how I prefer. 

Just drove to/from SVM (the backroads) so 200 miles today. Bass pumpin and now have a Headache :banned:

Thanks to Kevan and Amar for sterling work above and beyond expectations :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

As with all subs I believe you will need to bed them in before it reaches full potential. Can't wait until I receive mine 

EAndy : Was your cut off issues a pure one - off? One reason that could happen is because the existing wiring could not handle the current.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Bit strange, the cut off thing. I ran mine (with 400RMS as I have the larger Vibe Black amp) for 2 hours straight coming back from Telford to Preston today. Never missed a beat and it was at FULL blast with Pendulum, Drum and Bass etc

Maybe overheat? I have to say, mine barely gets warm even with prolonged use. Might be worth a check though as I havent' used the JL amp in anger, just to test turn on, loom etc

Lets see what happens with EAndy.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, either overheat (current) or a short somewhere. Or could be one of those unexplainable one-off quirks 



as5606 said:


> Bit strange, the cut off thing. I ran mine (with 400RMS as I have the larger Vibe Black amp) for 2 hours straight coming back from Telford to Preston today. Never missed a beat and it was at FULL blast with Pendulum, Drum and Bass etc
> 
> Maybe overheat? I have to say, mine barely gets warm even with prolonged use. Might be worth a check though as I havent' used the JL amp in anger, just to test turn on, loom etc
> 
> Lets see what happens with EAndy.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm 99% sure what the cause was and it was due to a drop in voltage.

Whilst working on the car the doors were open all day so interior lights on etc, probably ran battery a little low. When I was setting car up most of the time I wasn't running car either. 

When the issue occured the car has been on 'Acc' for 10 mins so although the stereo still works I reckon the car limited the voltage or maybe even cut the signal to the sub to preserve power.

After checking everything and being clueless I went and moved the car so it was running and the amp came to life. This would make perfect sense. I know on the Mercs do this as when on the channel tunnel the screen cuts off when I'm watching a film sometimes to preserve power, or you can't raise lower the roof on the SL if you've not a certain charge in the batter maybe it's the same in the GT-R?

As said I'm 99% sure thats what it is, the amp wasn't even what I would call warm and I know the wiring was fine.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Well finished mine earlier on in the day so if anyone gets stuck feel free if the other Andy isn't around to ask me and I can help.
> 
> Got right to the end before I cut myself literally the last part cutting the connector bit but then it's not a real job unless there is a bit of blood involved :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pic.

Can you give us some pointers as to how you removed the side panels (if you did). Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine all arrived safe and sound today....might start tackling it all in the morning in dynamat. We should have arranged a mass install meet

+1 on side panel removal


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth and sw20gts, can you pm me your delivery address and contact number. I'll have two more ready for courier collection Tuesday (wife in to wait for courier) and you're next on the list :squintdan

The next batch of 5 will be out by the weeks end. I'm still waiting for connectors from the US. I've been promised them before the weeks out as they are now on a plane 

Everything is prepped for the remaining, boxes all done, looms all done bar the connector to put the pins in so should be quick once they arrive. 

Sorry for the delays. Done all I could to get these shipped in as quick as possible.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Pm sent mate

Mines going into kaizer as sly will be fitting mine.

Cheers


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit vague the description on the rear side panels but basically you need to remove the bottom section of the seat and then the back section (which you will have to anyway as the first stages).

Once the bottom section is out anyone you'll see at the bottom 1 x small clip you pop out (same style as the onces that hold the boot carpet in place). Once thats removed from that corner you can almost begin to pull the panel away releasing the clips. It just takes a bit of patience and time to not damage any clips as you pull.

The JL AMP is quite conveniently the 'exact' same size at the old grill from the boot you release out so fills the rectangle back you get spot on.

Basically I marked out on the carpet and board my holes for the amp, pre-drilled small holes for the screw and circled where the boot carpet hole were as guidelines.

Then I cut a series of holes. The 2 on the left top were for power, earth and remote, one below the sub. The right hand side was for the amp remote and RCA.

Holes were 1/2 inch for most wires, the RCA needs 5/8th to fit through.

Then mounted board to carpet fed wires through to amp basically with a small cut in carpet so they literally go straight into amp, you see I guess about 1cm of wire, the carpet holes can't been seen as I basically rattle can black the board after these pics.

Testing Remote clip passes through










Holes drilled










Will update later as son just woken.


----------



## eclipsegst25 (Feb 22, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice one EAndy. 

Just to add, the side panels only need to come off if you are sound proofing behind them. The sub and amp install doesn't touch any area near them :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Two more ready to go . Due to be collected on Tuesday for Wednesday delivery.

Thanks sw20GTS and Sinth for your address PM's. You'll have them soon.

Hope to get another 5 out by the end of the week :thumbsup:










1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Splking 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
12) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
13) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
14) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
15) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
16) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
17) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
18) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
19) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
20) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 3 Sheets


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent Andy - can't wait! Let's hope the weather this coming weekend is a little warmer


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

PM sent! Hope its not too late for me to buy a kit!

Midlands installation meet anyone?!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Installation will take a few good hours though depending on if you want to also do the sound proofing... I'd definitely recommend somewhere indoors and warm


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

i'll probably wait till summer!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> PM sent! Hope its not too late for me to buy a kit!
> 
> Midlands installation meet anyone?!


i'll happily open the new unit up for everyone late april / early may for a sunday install session 

will easily be able to get 6 cars inside :squintdan


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

pwpro said:


> i'll happily open the new unit up for everyone late april / early may for a sunday install session
> 
> will easily be able to get 6 cars inside :squintdan


Now that's a nice gesture Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Quick update for payments plus add Andrew186 (PM sent) :-

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets[/QUOTE]
20) Andrew186 - to be confirmed


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

pwpro said:


> i'll happily open the new unit up for everyone late april / early may for a sunday install session
> 
> will easily be able to get 6 cars inside :squintdan


Might well take you up on this mate!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Can confirm that Sly has received mine and last I heard, he was busy with the install. I am collecting the car on the weekend, so will report back then


----------



## bhk1004 (Feb 21, 2013)

ive read people saying the JL's can take from 2weeks up to 2 months to properly break in... really hope thats not true..


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Two more being delivered today :thumbsup:

PM being sent to Bimble for delivery address......another on its way this Friday 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets[/QUOTE]
20) Andrew186 - to be confirmed


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Received my speakers and sub from Andy today thanks :thumbsup:

Very speedy delivery, nice packaging and excellent communication+updates throughout! Would definitely recommend :clap:

Now let's hope the weather is good this weekend...


----------



## tripleJs15 (Feb 15, 2013)

It would be great if JBL/Vibe Setup meet with JL/JL Setup and provide some feedback on sounds differences.

Quality
Loudness
How much the amp is gained to in each case (determine curret draw)

SO who's willing ? If you both ever come to the US I'll buy you both beers ?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Bimble's went out on Friday :thumbsup:

Another ready for Tuesday collection. Sammyh has a PM on its way 

I'll try to get five more out by the end of the week :squintdan:

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL -DELIVERED :clap:
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets
20) Andrew186 - to be confirmed


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Replied :clap: can't wait for this :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pwpro said:


> i'll happily open the new unit up for everyone late april / early may for a sunday install session
> 
> will easily be able to get 6 cars inside :squintdan


Let me know when you want and we'll get a mini meet organised :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ive just been out for a nice drive and to tweak some settings on the sub kit with the purpose of letting you guys know my settings which might help you setup the amp.

Obvioulsy, each person will want different things from their bass response and I have set mine up for dance / dubstep / drum and bass. Today, I turned up my crossover frequency a tad and turned down my gain a bit and am very happy with the sound. I was setting it up using the album Deadmaus - Lack of a better name which is very punchy.

Unfortuantely, my amp is the older Vibe Litebox Bass 1 and so i can't guarentee these will transpose onto your newer amps like for like but it gives you an idea.

With these settings, I have my in-car remote set to about 25% for engine off, 50% for round town slow driving and 75% for a blast or motorway. I have a full exhaust system including downpipes which is LOUD but I can drown it out comfortably.

Another thing about yoru setup and something that came up when Sly was setting up one of the new Vibe amps. I put in the instructions that the Vibes have an Auto On/Off sensing circuit....and it does. However, it only senses on the High Level inputs and we are using low level so you need to connect the remote wire and turn the Auto Sense switch to OFF.

My settings :-


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Andy. Do you have the phase set at 0 or 180 degrees?

Best regards Satan.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Another thing I've found is to first turn both the Bass and Treble down when tuning and gradually add them.

Maximum gain for me (anything less doesn't produce enough bass ) and the rest of the settings like Andy's. "Bass booster" on iPod and Bass around 3 levels from minimum and Treble around 1 from minimum on MFD. Very nice solid bass with no distortion  I've changed the front door speakers though so my results might vary with stock speakers.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Satan said:


> Andy. Do you have the phase set at 0 or 180 degrees?
> 
> Best regards Satan.


From his pics I'd guess 0  I'd try 0 as well unless the bass is really out of sync.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, phase is set to 0. I've tried 180 and didn't find any difference but its supposed to move to bass notes in or out of time. 

Just to confirm on my MDF, my treble is 2 points north of default and my bass is as default (in the middle). 

Another thing of course is your music source. I've got my iPhone 5 set to EQ off as i prefer it without alterations at source. I use Bluetooth streaming which isn't the best method I know but have very little on CD and download all my music now. Don't forget your iPhone volume must be set when bluetoothing so that it matches other sources. The last thing you want is switching it to FM and it blasts you into kingdom come. 

SW20GTS, glad your liking it. What fronts have you got? Take it you had a pro install with new amp?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> SW20GTS, glad your liking it. What fronts have you got? Take it you had a pro install with new amp?


Not pro install I'm afraid as I like to do things myself if possible  My driver side speaker went a bit mouldy and replaced them with a decent set of speakers with better magnets and material (you won't believe how small the magnets on the 6.5" door speakers are!).

I must admit that the sound quality will be miles better if I replaced all 3 door speakers with component items but for now I'm happy with the sound.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Let me know when you want and we'll get a mini meet organised :thumbsup:


i get the keys on the 1st of april and expect it to take a month to get the trades in and out plus decorate etc 

so my suggestion would be sunday may 12th


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> Not pro install I'm afraid as I like to do things myself if possible  My driver side speaker went a bit mouldy and replaced them with a decent set of speakers with better magnets and material (you won't believe how small the magnets on the 6.5" door speakers are!).
> 
> I must admit that the sound quality will be miles better if I replaced all 3 door speakers with component items but for now I'm happy with the sound.


That's interesting. Jay from sextons said that wasn't possible because the oem speakers are weird 0.5 / 1.0 ohm and wouldn't work unless an amp and full component kit was installed. I wonder what a full component set would sound like using oem wiring, crossovers and amp


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> That's interesting. Jay from sextons said that wasn't possible because the oem speakers are weird 0.5 / 1.0 ohm and wouldn't work unless an amp and full component kit was installed. I wonder what a full component set would sound like using oem wiring, crossovers and amp


Exactly what I was thinking!! Have been looking at the Focal Polyglass.

Reading what Sextons said, I think, signal is modified by the amp, not the head unit.

Was thinking, amp in the same place if one could be found to fit and replace all door speakers with component 3 ways, Hertz or Focal.

With amp replaced, does it need an Audisson or similar?

Another test rig followed by a group buy?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Not pro install I'm afraid as I like to do things myself if possible  My driver side speaker went a bit mouldy and replaced them with a decent set of speakers with better magnets and material (you won't believe how small the magnets on the 6.5" door speakers are!).
> 
> I must admit that the sound quality will be miles better if I replaced all 3 door speakers with component items but for now I'm happy with the sound.


What speakers did you use? Was there an issue with speaker depth/clearance for the door glass?

Very interested in going down that road.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Not pro install I'm afraid as I like to do things myself if possible  My driver side speaker went a bit mouldy and replaced them with a decent set of speakers with better magnets and material (you won't believe how small the magnets on the 6.5" door speakers are!).
> 
> I must admit that the sound quality will be miles better if I replaced all 3 door speakers with component items but for now I'm happy with the sound.


Just took some pics of stock speakers before I bin them:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162325-time-some-mods-16.html#post1753933


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I've only replaced the 6.5" speaker. Ran fine off OEM wires. You need to either create an MDF bracket or modify the existing BOSE bracket to fit replacement speakers. Depth is not really an issue as plenty of space for a speaker with proper magnets.

I've only got cheap speakers as it was my first attempt but next time I am going for components  Anders thread pointed out how small the magnets are on the stock BOSE speakers. The cone material is paper thin too!

Have a read at this thread : Gotboost's Stereo Upgrade: SYSTEM FINISHED - Page 2 - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

as5606 said:


> That's interesting. Jay from sextons said that wasn't possible because the oem speakers are weird 0.5 / 1.0 ohm and wouldn't work unless an amp and full component kit was installed. I wonder what a full component set would sound like using oem wiring, crossovers and amp


Well it's certainly possible at least in my case. I'll admit the sound will not compare to a full-on component system but for now I'm pretty happy. I've applied Dynamat where I can as well which helps.

Installing a full component kit is also pretty simple once you figure out how to remove the door cards


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

New member joining in on the group buy....from Aussie :sadwavey:

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL -DELIVERED :clap:
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets
20) Andrew186 - to be confirmed
21) Drac - 1xJL Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 sheets


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

First proper drive today and surprised at how much difference the insulation made! So much quieter inside now (bar the usual creaks and rattles ofc )

bass is nice and tight but I think the sub still needs bedding in for max potential. If I don't sell by summer I plan to do a full insulation and a component front upgrade


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> First proper drive today and surprised at how much difference the insulation made! So much quieter inside now (bar the usual creaks and rattles ofc )
> 
> bass is nice and tight but I think the sub still needs bedding in for max potential. If I don't sell by summer I plan to do a full insulation and a component front upgrade


Don't sell!! Work out the best upgrade and another group buy?:thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Satan said:


> Don't sell!! Work out the best upgrade and another group buy?:thumbsup:


Well the next upgrade I can see are the front components but will need to experts to chime in in regards to compatibility 

I've changed just the 6.5" speakers and they seem to work fine (slight distortion at volume > 80%) but would like to know if it is indeed possible for a plug-n-play component setup with too much splicing into existing wiring.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

All fitted by sly today and managed to fiddle around with the amp settings to get the sub working.

Highly recommend sly


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

well worth speaking to Jay at sextons regarding front set-up.


----------



## bhk1004 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sinth said:


> All fitted by sly today and managed to fiddle around with the amp settings to get the sub working.
> 
> Highly recommend sly


REVIEW!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh and 4 sheets isn't enough for sound deadening  need 5

I'll stick up a review tomorrow.


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Got mine today thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Excellent Sammy, thanks. If you need any help setting up, let me know :thumbsup:

I have three more almost ready - hopefully by Friday. I'll try and get it on a Friday collection if I can. 

PM being sent to Karls, LMJ and Jasper013 for address details :thumbsup:

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL -DELIVERED :clap:
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets.
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets
20) Andrew186 - to be confirmed
21) Drac - 1xJL Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 sheets


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Will do, thanks again


----------



## datsun1 (Feb 14, 2013)

hey does anyone know how to upgrade my sound system?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

datsun1 said:


> hey does anyone know how to upgrade my sound system?


Seriously? You're actually asking this? With no context, qualification or details? I suppose the answer would have to be 'yes', then.


----------



## jdoc7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Surely someone has installed this sub by now and is able to offer up a candid review? I have one on order for the US and my car is already torn down and sound proofed for the box. If anyone could post a review of the sub-box, what equipment you use (sub/amp) and what settings you used on the amp, it would be very helpful to the rest of us still waiting. Thanks!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm trying to get as many kits done as I can get through this weekend for courier collection on Monday

I tried to get three out to Karls, LMJ and Jasper013 on Friday but I ran out of deadline to book them so they will be going on Monday. I also want to do at least another 3 on top of that so i will be sending PM's to RJJ, Woohoo and Hazza for their addresses (actually I have Hazza's). I'm not ignoring P.Bro64 but I think he's still abroad so will drop him a line when he gets back.

It might be an idea, if you are towards the bottom of the list, to send me a PM with your delivery details. I need your full name, address and contact number. Just so I have it for collections coming up soon.

I'm bustin' balls to try and get these out :runaway:

Four more boxed up waiting for collection :-


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Well...I busted my balls at the weekend and have the following being collected by courier today for next day delivery (if you are in the UK)

Karls
LMJ
Jasper013
RJJ
WooHoo
Hazza
GTRSam (sweden)
Drac (Australia)

Finished at 10:45pm last night. Wife was pleased :chairshot

Andrew186 paid last night but missed todays arrangements, Glannyboy is paying this morning and they will both be on a collection later in the week.

Elliott I've PM'd a couple of times but not heard back.

P.Bro64 is back later this week so we should be able to get the whole thing complete before the week is out :clap:

I hope I got everything right, with the correct kit as you ordered. Any problems, let me know :nervous: 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL -DELIVERED :clap:
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM - 4 Sheets
18) Elliot - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Bank Details Sent via PM
19) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
20) Andrew186 - 1xJBL + Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 Sheets
21) Drac - 1xJL Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Andrew186 and Glennyboy's are being collected today :thumbsup:

Elliott i'm going to remove from the list as I haven't heard anything from him.

P.Bro64 is back later this week and is the last one to send so will PM him to contact when he is ready 

1) EAndy with 1 x JBL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
2) Grahamc 1xJL with Vibe AMP - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
3) Satan 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
4) Austin 1xJL with JX500/1D Amp and remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
5) stevie76 1x JBL with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
6) sw20gts 1 x JBL 4ohm with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
7) Sinth 1x JBL with Vibe amp CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
8) Bimble 1 x JBL with Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL -DELIVERED :clap:
9) Sammyh 1xJL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
10) Karls 1 x JBL sub with Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
11) LMJ 1x JL 4 Ohm with JX500/1D amp & Remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
12) Jasper013 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
13) RJJ - 1 x JL Sub and JX500/1D amp & remote - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
14) P.Bro64 - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Payment to be sent when back in UK - 4 Sheets
15) WooHoo - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 4 Sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
16) Hazza - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - DELIVERED :clap:
17) GlennyBoy - 1xJBL + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 Sheets - COLLECTED TODAY :clap:
18) GtrSam - No Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - Paid in FULL - 3 Sheets - DELIVERED :clap:
19) Andrew186 - 1xJBL + Vibe Amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 Sheets - COLLECTION TODAY :clap:
20) Drac - 1xJL Sub + Vibe amp - CONFIRMED - PAID IN FULL - 4 sheets - DELIVERED :clap:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Andy,
Mine arrived today. Packaging box looked like it had been through the wars but contents seem to be fine. Just need to find the time to fit it now.

Cheers.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Kit has arrived mostly intact, bar a decent sized hole in the side of the box. I think the screws and bolts must have fallen out of it, as they're the only thing on the list which isn't there... Hardly something Andy could have any control over!

Just need some temperatures above freezing and a spare day now.
Cheers mate!:clap:

Andrew


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thought my screws had gone awol but found them in amongst the bubble wrap.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

WooHoo said:


> Kit has arrived mostly intact, bar a decent sized hole in the side of the box. I think the screws and bolts must have fallen out of it, as they're the only thing on the list which isn't there... Hardly something Andy could have any control over!
> 
> Just need some temperatures above freezing and a spare day now.
> Cheers mate!:clap:
> ...


Happy to send you some more out ! Double check they aren't somewhere in there. They are wrapped in bubblewrap in a tight little package no bigger than a pack of 10 cigs.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've had a good look. There are a few bits of bubblewrap, but none containing the bolts. Given the size of the hole in the side of the box I think it would have been pretty easy for a ***-packet sized bag of bits to fall out.

Thanks for the offer of some more - that'd save me going out and getting some that turn out to be a few mm too short etc...

Andrew


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sending some out 

I hope they treat the international boxes I'm sending out a little better. I've got a box weighing 23kg's going to Australia at the moment


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy,

Received the box today, box in one piece for me :clap:

Personally like to say "thank you" on this excellent project and well organised group buy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can tell theres been a lot of hard work to put the package together, really good instructions with pics and the excellent packaging well the pic sums it up nicely. 

Box on foam/plinth/bubble wrap, and the pillow.

Hopefully put a face to the name at a meet up sometime.

Well impressed Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words mate. Last thing I want is hard work smashing together in a box in transit. Good luck with the install. Easy to do but it's the tuning and setup which makes all the difference. My settings are just a starting point. 

If anyone thinks they aren't getting the sound they were hoping for, perhaps buying your local car audio shop installer a beer to spend ten minutes helping you with settings would pay dividends. I know not everyone is into car audio. I've been playing with car audio across 37 cars (yes, I've counted) over 24 years and things come natural now but I understand its not everyone's cup of tea. Just ring me if you want help. Happy to chat


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Received mine today! Like others the box looked like it had been through the wars but nothing missing and only packaging damage on the sound deadening!

Looking forward to fitting this weekend if the weather holds up.. (Otherwise I'm moving a few heaters into the garage!) 

Thanks Andy for sorting all this out


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep....received mine today too. Box battered slightly too with a hole but all contents seem to be there.
Product looks put together really well, and as said already, good instructions enclosed.
Wheres the pillow supposed to go? 
Again like others, just need the weather to improve before getting around to the install.
Can't believe how heavy the sound deadening sheets are each!!
Cheers for all your work Andy and if i struggle with the setup i'll give you a shout :thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Collected mine today Andy thank you and the box looked undamaged! Haven't had a chance to have a look inside at the goodies yet!


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Screws and bolts arrived safely today - many thanks for sorting all this out Andy, the kit is really well put together with some great instructions so even a numpty like me might even have a chance at fitting it!

About to disappear into the back of the car for a few hours now - sure I'll be back once I've dynamatted over my seat belt buckles and wired the amp into the fuel pump... 

Andrew


----------



## ancalagon (Nov 30, 2011)

Any left of these kits? I have totally missed it...


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

ancalagon said:


> Any left of these kits? I have totally missed it...


Will send you a PM. I do have a couple spare.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Phew!

Well, after a good 5 hours crouched in the back of the car the new sub is all in and working. The time consuming bit was the dynamatting, which I have to say got gradually less and less fussily positioned after the first two hours...

Haven't been out for a drive yet so can't assess the results fully, but initial impressions are good! There are a few points I came across that might be useful to others doing this at home, though almost everything is in Andy's instructions:

On my car (MY10) there were two 10mm bolts at the bottom of the 'Bose' trim piece holding it on, as well as the push clips. These are not in the instructions, but they're blindingly obvious so it's not really an issue.

What is a bit more of an issue is that the middle M6 bolt on the nearside used to hold the new sub box is a bit too long - once the box is installed, looking from the boot you can see that there is a decent length of bolt coming out of the firewall on the boot side on all six, but that middle one comes out behind (what I think is) the ECU. I noticed when I was screwing it in that it was harder to turn than the others, but figured it was just a stickier thread and carried merrily on. Unfortunately, it turns out what was making it difficult was the extra force required to push the ECU back slightly without unbolting it, which has torn the aluminium case of the ECU:bawling:









Doesn't look like it's affected the working of the ECU, so hopefully it'll turn out to just be cosmetic damage that's covered up by the boot carpet anyhow. I'd suggest either leaving that bolt out completely (the box is so rigid I'm sure it'll be fine with 5 bolts) or using one that's perhaps 15-20mm shorter than the others.

I've also noticed that the JBL/Vibe combo seems to give a pretty small range of gain adjustment on the remote, though this is probably actually what you want once you've set the gain on the amp to the right level for your setup. As Andy suggests in the instructions, you should definitely leave the amp unmounted until it's all sorted. I don't know who decided to put all the controls on the side of the amp that's inaccessible once it's installed, but they're a tool.:chairshot

All in all, a great upgrade made pretty easy by all Andy's hard work. Cheers mate! :thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cheers WooHoo, all useful stuff.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

WooHoo said:


> On my car (MY10) there were two 10mm bolts at the bottom of the 'Bose' trim piece holding it on, as well as the push clips. These are not in the instructions, but they're blindingly obvious so it's not really an issue.
> 
> What is a bit more of an issue is that the middle M6 bolt on the nearside used to hold the new sub box is a bit too long - once the box is installed, looking from the boot you can see that there is a decent length of bolt coming out of the firewall on the boot side on all six, but that middle one comes out behind (what I think is) the ECU. I noticed when I was screwing it in that it was harder to turn than the others, but figured it was just a stickier thread and carried merrily on. Unfortunately, it turns out what was making it difficult was the extra force required to push the ECU back slightly without unbolting it, which has torn the aluminium case of the ECU:bawling:


Sorry about that  I certainly didn't come across that when I did mine and its not been mentioned by Kaizer or others but certainly worth a rethink. I did try 40mm bolts at first (I bought a whole bag of them thinking they would be okay) but they are just a bit of a pain when trying to get a grip on the thread with the foam adding to the distance between the front of the box and the start of the thread. I looked for 45mm but couldn't find so plumbed for 50mm. I think it is possible to go mad and try to screw up the bolts too tight (i think i mentioned that in the instructions) but it should no way be able to push up against anything 

Like you say, its probably a good idea to miss out the middle bolt on that side. Its as solid as a rock anyway so you won't compromise anything. 

If anyone wants a 40mm bolt or two....just drop me a PM and I'll send them out. Once you have a few 50mm bolts in and pulling the foam tighter, you should be able to get the 40mm in no problem.

Sorry you found out the hard way Andrew....if I'd have found that out myself, I certainly would have changed things.

I'll update my instructions with your observation on the bolts to hold the bose cover on :thumbsup: Thanks for that.

Happy bass hunting


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Which bolt do we need I leave out exactly??


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I am interested noone else seems to have had this. It's possible I simply did the bolts up too tight - I was finding it a little difficult to get the Bose trim back on and it looked as though the plastic was coming up against the edge of the MDF by a mm or so. So I just screwed it down a bit tighter, not thinking what was behind it of course!
I don't think the damage to the ECU will matter since it's still firmly attached etc., but obviously best to avoid it if possible. 

Andrew


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> Which bolt do we need I leave out exactly??


The middle one on the passenger side.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Sly had to shave off a bit of plastic on the inner tabs of the bose sub trim to get it to fit perfect.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sinth said:


> Sly had to shave off a bit of plastic on the inner tabs of the bose sub trim to get it to fit perfect.


It is tight but I didn't have to do that - although you could see where it was pushed up against the plastic ribs I think he may have shaved. Just a hard push to get the clips in. Better tight up against than just missing as vibrations may get involved.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Installed mine today

Great instructions from Andy

Tips :

I left out both bottom bolts of the Sub enclosure, used 3 washers for the passenger side middle one and when tightened I was left with about 0.1mm space from the ECU behind it , undamaged :chuckle:

I didnt use a drill to mount the amp, just plenty of pressure and the screws went through the carpet / plastic and into the MDF board that Andy supplied..

Ran the wires through the top of the vent opening in the carpet and secured the amp a fraction lower.

It really is such a pain in the ass that the amp adjustments are on the back! Will be fine tuning it more tomorrow..! (I'm the type of guy that just randomly turns all the knobs till I find the best sounding combination for me :clap: usually means I get in and out the car about 99 times)

Sub installed : 






I really struggled with the sound proofing, ended up cutting it up into little bits and installed in a jig-saw fashion. Sort of gave up halfway to be honest! LOL

Interior is now more refined and the car just feels more solid.

MUCH better bass than the standard Bose pancakes. The only thing I didnt like so much was the sound proofing, I feel like I should have left that to a professional..Only because I know how it looks like underneath!! I also ended up snapping some clips and struggled to get the Bose trim back on, but its all fitted now and working well :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, the sound proofing certainly made a difference. I bought some Dynamat Extremes this time and now the drone is not noticeable anymore. Perhaps that's because the bass is heavier


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Excellent Andrew. Nice extra tips. All help with instruction manual changes. 

Dynamatting is a pain and took the most time and i had loads of cuts on my hands from the foil backing :runaway:

Nice video ! Is it my ipad again changing orientation or is your sub in upside down. It doesn't matter in any way of course apart from the anal amongst us  Satan would be having kittens. Satan, don't watch it !

Enjoy your headaches from the bass :clap:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Excellent Andrew. Nice extra tips. All help with instruction manual changes.
> 
> Dynamatting is a pain and took the most time and i had loads of cuts on my hands from the foil backing :runaway:
> 
> ...


Hahaha YES sub is upside down! Didn't want to turn it around to strain the wires inside.. (Too lazy to re-do 6 screws )

Your fault for making the hole in the MDF board that shape with the recess pointing downwards!!! :chairshot


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ha ha, touché 

You must of had one of the new USA boxes which I've made a bit tighter as everyone is going for the JL Audio and the JBL won't quite fit without that little notch 



andrew186 said:


> Hahaha YES sub is upside down! Didn't want to turn it around to strain the wires inside.. (Too lazy to re-do 6 screws )
> 
> Your fault for making the hole in the MDF board that shape with the recess pointing downwards!!! :chairshot


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> It doesn't matter in any way of course apart from the anal amongst us  Satan would be having kittens. Satan, don't watch it !
> 
> Enjoy your headaches from the bass :clap:


Cheeky get! Too late I just did.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Man, that sub sounds awful! Sounds like pure drivel coming out of it :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: (from an old fart, I know :chairshot)

Andrew, I can't sleep tonight knowing that sub is in upside down:chairshot

Sort it out man, for God's sake:flame:

Satan


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I am backing Satan on this one, would annoy me as well.

Nice vid Andrew :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Upside down sub explains the awful noise in the video


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*At last!!*

Well I have eventually got my set up from Andy working this evening.:thumbsup:

(I have had the wheels off for Powder coating and new MPSS's since just before the kit arrived, and with one thing and another, I have been unable to put the ignition on to try out Andy's set-up).

Tonight I finally got it fired up and dialled it in to some degree. Could do with Andy's input to get it perfect I think, but not far off.

I have to say that the whole sound system now is really much better than I remember and has given a huge overall improvement. Can't work out exactly how, but everything just sounds so much better, well worth the expenditure for those still considering it

By the way, sh*t myself on Friday when I read about the middle screw issue at dinner time and couldn't wait to get home after work and see if I'd cocked up my ecu as well. Well luck was on my side and no harm done.:thumbsup:

Anyway, big thanks to Andy for all his hard work(if not his comments) and if anyone needs help with their's just send me a pm, happy to help now I know what I'm doing.

Satan.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Upside down sub explains the awful noise in the video


Good one. LMFAO 

No offence Andrew, just pulling your leg mate, good thing we don't all like the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I have to take responsibility :bawling: It sounds like I put the little notch for getting the HUGE magnet past the rim upside down  

Satan, if you're on suicide watch then you can send me any medical bills


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

as5606 said:


> I have to take responsibility :bawling: It sounds like I put the little notch for getting the HUGE magnet past the rim upside down
> 
> Satan, if you're on suicide watch then you can send me any medical bills


Yeah! But i think there was room to spin the sub around, I didnt take the chance as i didnt want the cables inside to come off - mega pita if it did!

Hahahah you cant test bass properly with golden oldies!!

Just went back to fine tune it again and it now sounds as it should.. very happy

The bass is clean and the 8" seems to hold up well across the frequencies. Not the punchiest of sub's but i wasn't expecting that anyway from a single 8"

Now I need some black carpet to cover up the hole behind the amp and some cable tidy / management


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Satan said:


> Well I have eventually got my set up from Andy working this evening.:thumbsup:
> 
> (I have had the wheels off for Powder coating and new MPSS's since just before the kit arrived, and with one thing and another, I have been unable to put the ignition on to try out Andy's set-up).
> 
> ...


Nice one Satan, glad you got it working. I've got about 20 orders for the US forum guys with ten leaving on Monday. No rest for the wicked :runaway:

If you want a chat, drop me a line. I'll be preparing boxes all day tomorrow :nervous:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I have to take responsibility :bawling: It sounds like I put the little notch for getting the HUGE magnet past the rim upside down
> 
> Satan, if you're on suicide watch then you can send me any medical bills


Don't worry, my pensions due on Thursday so I got it covered.:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

andrew186 said:


> Yeah! But i think there was room to spin the sub around, I didnt take the chance as i didnt want the cables inside to come off - mega pita if it did!
> 
> Hahahah you cant test bass properly with golden oldies!!
> 
> ...


Nice one :thumbsup:

Remember it will improve after a few hard hours of use. They free up nicely


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just found a great picture guide on how to dismantle the rear interior on GTR Life. it is for removing the shocks but the initial part is a great help for anyone doing Andy's sub instal!
http://www.gtrlife.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31143


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Great review and install pics from a guy in the USA who has just installed

Andy's (Mr Ess) 8" Subwoofer enclosure install/review - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life

Good tip by the way is to get a y-splitter for your RCA so you can plug the connector into both inputs on the amp. Apparently it's mentioned in the JL audio instructions. Helps keep the gains level up for tuning. Maybe good idea on the vibe as well.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice review, been following your thread on GTR life, its gone down well in the US as well.

Thanks for all the hard work Andy, very much appreciated mate.

RJJ


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, that's what I call a proper job with Dynamat! Wonder how hard it is to remove all the trims in the front...

Edit : Can't believe how small the parcel shelf speakers are too! Already hatching a plan for the summer thanks to those pictures... Also good tip about getting a Y-splitter for amp. Tempted to see if this really improves the db.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

sw20GTS said:


> Also good tip about getting a Y-splitter for amp. Tempted to see if this really improves the db.


I've just updated my post above with the same. Sorry, meant to post that as well


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy exactly what type of y splitter is required with the correct connectors please.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Its a single RCA female to double RCA male. They're only about 6 inches long. 

Here is one :- amazon

Andy


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

This is what you need.:thumbsup:

eBay Item number:121076852312


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Cheers guys.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

This is the one I've oredered (slightly thicker cables) : 2 RCA MALE TO 1 RCA/PHONO FEMALE SPLITTER Y ADAPTER CABLE/LEAD - SUBWOOFER AUDIO | eBay


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

^^^ Nice find, ordered one in, thx.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

For those that have gone for the Vibe amp option from Andy, can anyone share what settings they ended up with before securing the unit in place?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great reading all this....sadly with the weather and a compete lack of time recently not managed to progress installing my dynamat and box/amp etc. keep posting up install details though chaps as will help me through mine and show me what/what not to do with best settings:thumbsup:

Wish this bloody weather would sort itself out!


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Great reading all this....sadly with the weather and a compete lack of time recently not managed to progress installing my dynamat and box/amp etc. keep posting up install details though chaps as will help me through mine and show me what/what not to do with best settings:thumbsup:
> 
> Wish this bloody weather would sort itself out!


Ditto......bloody stupid English weather.....looks like its set to stay another week yet!! Best settings for vibe amp would be good to know I agree


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

After next week, I'll be offering a new version which looks a bit smarter. I've made one as a demo now. Price is £199 plus courier as pictured - so the same kit as this thread was started with but no amp. MKIII enclosure has badge, primer, 3 coats of matt black paint and comes pre-assembled like in the picture :-


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Good work Andy. Always nice to keep updating with little tweaks that attract new customers. Bet your misses is over the moon you're still making all these for the states as well now :chairshot


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glennyboy said:


> Good work Andy. Always nice to keep updating with little tweaks that attract new customers. Bet your misses is over the moon you're still making all these for the states as well now :chairshot


Ha ha....yes. A bit easier now the bulk of them have gone. I think I did 24 kits in all - Canada as well. Still some orders simmering in the background as well so need to ensure I have some materials in stock etc. I had to bite the bullet and spend £750 on connectors/looms in the end so I still need to sell a few more :nervous:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow that looks very neat indeed! Shame to be covered up tho...


I've plugged in the Y splitter and noticed the bass is noticeably less punchy than before - even sound a bit distorted! I guess I'll have to fiddle around with settings again to get it right ...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*jl*

so thats 199 for the custom box internal wiring and JBL



Whats the price difference if I wanted to LJ W3 sub??

I assuming now a few sub have been installed the single JL is the best sounding?


LEt me know on price difference. My car is with PWPRO so whist is been sound proofed im very interested.


Another question - how soon can you get 1 delivered?

Cheers and I have to admit We all owe you atleast a drink - top work!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Any one got pics of there settings on the VIBE amp? Do you change any settings on the MFD system as well?


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice Andy, they do look good in black :thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Any one got pics of there settings on the VIBE amp? Do you change any settings on the MFD system as well?


Vibe Litebox Bass 1 set up.

Still dialing mine in. Thought I had it spot on then fiddled and lost the sweet spot.

Added the splitter and now need to wind the gain back a bit to compensate.

Will post up when I have the settings perfect, but everyones taste is slightly different, so my setting might not hit the spot for everyone.

That said, give this a try as is fairly close for me.

Input = Low
Autosense = Off (use blue trigger wire)
Gain (small white) 70% clockwise(90% without the L+R splitter cable)
Phase = 0
Crossover Freq = 90 Hz
Subsonic Freq = 30 Hz
Bass boost dB = 11 dB
Bass boost Freq = 70 Hz

The set up for loud tight bass is different to that for softer bass at lower volume levels, and as others have said, the gain on the remote isn't the best.

I used this set up with the gain at Zero on the remote and turn up if required.

The head unit levels remain at centre except the fader which is 1 click to the rear or I find that everything seems a bit to bright and a little wearing, but still a vast improvement over the standard system(without the AS5606 sub set up).

To be honest, I think if you start at this point and tweak slightly you will get there. 

I am no expert so please don't slate me if you find it's not to your liking and I am happy to read and try other posters settings.

Good luck with the Tuning.

Satan.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

RJJ said:


> Nice Andy, they do look good in black :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. Selling almost exclusively in black now. 

I know this comment may get lost after a while but "THIS WON'T WORK ON BASE MODEL CARS WITH NO BOSE SPEAKERS"

Just found this out when someone tried to fit one in their non-Bose car. Different connector although everything else fit. He's going to get a car audio fitter to run a power, signal and remote cable so its not a complete disaster but not plug and play. :chairshot


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Very useful Satan. Thanks for that :thumbsup:



Satan said:


> Vibe Litebox Bass 1 set up.
> 
> Still dialing mine in. Thought I had it spot on then fiddled and lost the sweet spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Satan said:


> Vibe Litebox Bass 1 set up.
> 
> Still dialing mine in. Thought I had it spot on then fiddled and lost the sweet spot.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! 

I got the splitter today, have a spare one if anyone needs (will be on the breakfast run tomorrow) and with these new settings its great! 

I was thinking I must be going deaf, because I couldnt hear the difference or even if the sub was on, but now its completely different!!!

Thanks Andy for doing all this :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad you like. Installing it is just 10% of the job. The other 90% is tuning it to sound right :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Glad you like. Installing it is just 10% of the job. The other 90% is tuning it to sound right :thumbsup:


will compare to one of the custom setups that some have gone for, but I think this is great value for money and exactly what I have been looking for!

:bowdown1:

And if anyone wants a splitter, please let me know... spare one is in the car doing nothing.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Still waiting to find time to fit my kit.
For those who have fitted the Vibe amp with the remote bass control - where have you fitted the remote??
Have seen the obvious choice (between seat and centre console), but has anyone come up with an alternative.
Cheers


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

I have the perfect place for it. Understeering wheel by ur right knew. Will post pics tomorow lunch time


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not got round to doing mine yet either. Dynamat, box and amp all in the study....hopefully with the weather getting better can get it all fitted soon. Picks for alternative bass controll would be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Infact check this thred...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162239-carbon-steering-wheel-jm-carbon.html

Second pic- jus above the acc pedel (under steering wheel) that little rectangle section.
Nice n discrete


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Verinder1984 said:


> Infact check this thred...
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162239-carbon-steering-wheel-jm-carbon.html
> 
> ...


Good spot. Will take a look at this.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Pm sent
payment sent


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still not fitted mine yet. Gonna try to do it over the next couple of days with the weather looking like its gonna be good. Looking forward to the big improvement over stock and will think about good placement for the vibe remote


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Jasper013 said:


> Still waiting to find time to fit my kit.
> For those who have fitted the Vibe amp with the remote bass control - where have you fitted the remote??
> Have seen the obvious choice (between seat and centre console), but has anyone come up with an alternative.
> Cheers


looking forward to see your latest upgrades!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*bass controller*

bass controller switch installed:















:thumbsup:


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Jasper013 said:


> Still waiting to find time to fit my kit.
> For those who have fitted the Vibe amp with the remote bass control - where have you fitted the remote??
> Have seen the obvious choice (between seat and centre console), but has anyone come up with an alternative.
> Cheers


I put mine in the centre console - The wire to it is flat and easily goes through the hinge at the rear making it invisible, and it can be adjusted by opening the lid to get to it. If you want to be able to adjust it constantly I suppose you might want it somewhere out in the open, but for me keeping it out of sight works better.

Andrew


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

WooHoo said:


> I put mine in the centre console - The wire to it is flat and easily goes through the hinge at the rear making it invisible, and it can be adjusted by opening the lid to get to it. If you want to be able to adjust it constantly I suppose you might want it somewhere out in the open, but for me keeping it out of sight works better.
> 
> Andrew


Exactly what I did with mine.... even though its lose, it doesnt make a noise, so I am happy with it there


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

robsm said:


> Pm sent
> payment sent


Thanks Rob, Kit will with you by the end of the week :thumbsup:

If anyone is wanting a kit, I have a few half kits available using the new black boxes with logos. They come with a JBL 804 Sub but no amp. Its bascially the full kit as in the group buy but no amp so you get all the wiring, connectors, amp mount board and its all assembled ready to fit with instructions.

Price is just £189 plus £15 courier or collect for free.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Received as promised 

Thanks

p.s. did you mean to send me a pillow?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ha ha. Don't tell the wife I am giving away our soft furnishings to protect the boxes from damage in transit :nervous:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

After sending my "Two Sub" development enclosure to a guy in the states to play around with, it seems that he got it to work to great effect. He put two Sundown 8" subs in there and inserted a seperating divide to give two seperate chambers of around 0.3cuft. 

His online review has excited other forum members who always wanted a two sub model from me but as yet, I was only doing a single sub model. Over the last couple of days I have asked for interested parties to put their name down so I can see how many guys might want one. Based on the numbers I get, I will do the best price I can on them. I've got six signed up as interested so far.

Here is the review from the US chap :-

"Update on the dual Sundown SD-2 8" subwoofers, in my subjective opinion they rock and sure have a lot of punch! unch:

I used Mr. Ess' dual subwoofer box that is a bit longer to accommodate the dual subwoofers. I did take a little extra effort to add additional sealant to all joints as these subs hit hard and I wanted to mitigate any air leak, which in my experience sounds like rattling at certain frequencies. I also added weather seal tape to the surface where the subwoofer mounts to ensure an air tight seal. Based on my calculations the box should have ~.35 cu ft air space after offsetting 241" (121" each) for the subwoofer displacement so I added some polyfill stuffing. I am running each subwoofer parallel and then the two subwoofers in series to total 4 ohm as my Genesis profile sub amp is not rated for 1 ohm load.

My comparison in the GTR is to a single 12" Morel SC running on 500 watts and I personally like the dual 8" better. The combination of the punchiness of 8s while still hitting the deep notes. I do notice that I feel and hear the 8s a lot clearer (granted they are only inches from my ear now) without my whole car rattling. I think the larger subs move more air that some times results in more rattles then audible bass. Overall now I am happy that I have the benefit of good sounding bass and an empty trunk!

Next on the list is a JBL MS-8 sound processor and I should be good to go.

Thanks Mr. Ess! "

I can supply it with or without the plug and play loom (with a price reduction without obvioulsy) for those who want to reuse their old one or make their own. It would probably be best suited to a seperate power lead directly to the battery as you can power these things with an amp around 600RMS. You could try the JL Audio subs but this guy is using the Sundown SD-2 8" Dual Voice Coil and running at 4Ohm on a Genesis Profile sub amp. There might even be scope to setup a group buy on the subs from the USA as I don't think you can get them in the UK.

If anyone is wanting to have a go, let me know on this thread and I will make up a list which extends from here to the US. 

Here is a reminder of the two sub enclosure - I could spray it black for you if you like but might have to add a little cost to cover my time/paint.










These subs certainly move some air 

http://youtu.be/pn9DMH6xzRU


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im looking at a twin sub setup up now! or an single 12 inch 

iv decided to lose some of the boot, keep a hole/empty where to current sub is.

will update you guys. 


I have the JL8 inch W3 with the LJ amp and to be honest the guy at the ice install place said this is one of the best sounding 8 inch subs hes heard considering the space restrictions in the OEM fixtures and that he doesnt think i need more bass! anyway I have 2 subs in my shed which i might make use of and buy a new JL 1000w amp.

If im happy with it i might put my single 8 inch sub up for sale + JL amp so keep an eye on the sale items in 1-2 weeks.

Andy soz for hijacking


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

i just re-read your last post. so are you saying you have the twin sub box issue sorted buy keeping they seperate with a partition inside?

if so Then im interested in your next box! would like to hear it in a car first however. Something tells me the LJ w3 x2 should be enough.

sounds exciting. bring on more bass!


----------



## eclipsegst25 (Feb 22, 2013)

Im in for a dual sub box. Depending on airspace


----------



## eddhick (Oct 31, 2012)

Great product! Bet it would be evil with the twin Sundowns in!

Edit:

If anyone is interested in getting the Sundown subs over here in the UK I know the UK Distro personally and would be happy to put anyone in touch with him! I have bought many Sundown / DC audio products through him in the past, Sundown stuff can usually be here within a week or two!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks guys. Yes, looks like i'll be producing some double boxes with separate chambers in a week or so. Having been tested with sundown sd-2's with astonishing results, ill try and get some of those but got to be worth a go with a pair of JL 8w3v3's. 

I think running a separate power lead to the battery and with separate chambers seems to do wonders for a double sub setup. 

Ill start a list but feel it might not attract too many here in the uk. The US are really keen of bass overload :nervous:

1. Verinder1984
2. Eclipsegst25
3.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

eddhick said:


> Great product! Bet it would be evil with the twin Sundowns in!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting the Sundown subs over here in the UK I know the UK Distro personally and would be happy to put anyone in touch with him! I have bought many Sundown / DC audio products through him in the past, Sundown stuff can usually be here within a week or two!


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## eddhick (Oct 31, 2012)

Replied! 

Apologies if this has been mentioned before but:

I did some scope testing on the Line Level outputs that feed the stock Bose amp and there is a huge difference in voltage from 50hz which continuously decreases down to 20hz where the voltage is nearly 3.5v down at the same volume on the deck.

Obviously I know people don't usually listen to songs that have frequencies much less than 30hz in them but even so at 30hz it was nearly 2v AC less than at 50hz which suggests the Bose has a heavy subsonic filter on it to protect the stock crappy woofers from much below 45hz (which I can understand).

My point is you could further improve the sonic performance of these already far superior replacement boxes by adding in a little DSP of some sort to simply boost the filtered frequencies back up to hopefully flatten the response back to how it should have been without the subsonic filtration. 

I will be undertaking this experiment soon with a phoenix gold processor so I will post my findings


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

My system which was installed by Sextons of London uses the audison bit ten processor which is supposed to get the output from the head unit and 'clean' it so as to provide a 'flat' base from where the outputs can be fed into amps as necessary. My subwoofers are standard but stand much much better by being fed a 'clean' signal from a hertz 4 channel amp after the amp is fed the unfiltered signal from the audison processor, so I can imagine the results on an aftermarket sub would be very impressive. The audison bit ten really is a nifty bit of kit, quite keen to hear what the dbl box with those huge excursion 8's might sound like. 

H


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

splking said:


> My system which was installed by Sextons of London uses the audison bit ten processor which is supposed to get the output from the head unit and 'clean' it so as to provide a 'flat' base from where the outputs can be fed into amps as necessary. My subwoofers are standard but stand much much better by being fed a 'clean' signal from a hertz 4 channel amp after the amp is fed the unfiltered signal from the audison processor, so I can imagine the results on an aftermarket sub would be very impressive. The audison bit ten really is a nifty bit of kit, quite keen to hear what the dbl box with those huge excursion 8's might sound like.
> 
> H


What's the price for the bit ten and install etc if you don't mind me asking? Shoot me a pm if you prefer?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dynamat, Sub and amp all fitted today and have the cuts to prove it

Trims were easy.....dynamat was long and boring.....sub and amp were easy and more importantly sounding great:thumbsup:

Just got to fine tune the settings on the amp and then finalise cabling which I will do through the week.

One minor issue encountered was plug had a couple of extra lugs on it which I had to dremel off.

Great kit this and even without running the sub in its already sounding great!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Excellent. Thanks for the update. Maybe you had some old instructions from me but my current ones explain that you can cut those plastic lugs off with a stanley knife 

I had similar cuts to my hands after installing dynamat. I knew before I did it that it would cut but gloves just weren't an option. Too fiddly so binned them. Its like death by a thousand paper cuts :chuckle:

Watch out for the twin chamber double enclosures coming soon !


----------



## eddhick (Oct 31, 2012)

Just a quick update I have spoken with the Sundown rep and he is putting together some pricing!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks. Please PM me any detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Can the original box not be modified to create the twin chamber double enclosure?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Karls said:


> Can the original box not be modified to create the twin chamber double enclosure?


Yes, but only for twin JBL's. They have a particulary slim mounting rim. If you try to put two JL Audio 8w3 or Sundown SD-2's (which are the americans favourite at the moment) then you will be an inch out. 

The new box is an inch bigger and has a large knotch and internal modifications to allow it to fit around the bolt you use for the earthing strap.

I'm just putting out pricing on the US forums now. I will update the thread here shorlty to show pricing for double chamber boxes I'm about to make for anyone who might want shake their car to bits.

Andy


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Me to are very interested to know about this.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

SVM fitted my single a JBL with JL amp a while, sounds awesome. Can't imagine why anyone would need 2 already shakes the car a lot when turned up lol.

Thanks as5606!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Big update coming today. Hold onto your hats, literally


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Right guys, I've been working with the Americans for a few months now and have supplied USA and Canada with dozens of enclosure kits over that time, going through further development processes which means I can now offer what is now the best version of this kit available.

Enclosures (in their raw form) are now made by a local trusted joiner and the harness are made in part by an international car accessory manufacturer so quality is assured. 

The main highlight of the change is this hugely capable American sub from a manufacturer called Sundown. When I started to sell my boxes in the USA, it was up to them what sub they put in and it seemed that a few put in this rather special subwoofer called an SD-2 D4 8". In essence, its a speaker which takes its design from the well renowned SA-2 which has broken some world records for SPL. The SA-2 is unfortunately way too deep to fit. Here is a quick write up of the SD-2 from Sundown :-

"The SD-2 woofer was born of the need for a woofer as close to the performance of the SA series as possible but with significantly less mounting depth. We started with the same heavily tested and proven cone, surround, and spider assembly of the SA line. From there an all new motor was engineered using half the magnet height of the SA line combined with a solid back plate. The solid back plate allows the SD-2 line to be mounted directly against the enclosure wall eliminating the need for venting space behind the motor assembly -- this reduces effective depth requirement by another inch! The SD-2 line is still able to effectively vent the voice coil through 16 holes drilled around the basket perimeter as well as a vented voice coil former allowing it to handle it's rated 500-watts RMS with ease."

So, with one of these babies in my box, bass absolutely rocks. I've tried many subs now, JBL, JL Audio, DLS etc and this knocks them all into a tin hat. It only just fits inside my box, the hole cutout is 7" 3/8" and thats is practially the exact width of the inside of my box so that was lucky. Depth is perfect with around an inch or so free inside. It only requires 0.25 cuft to work and my box is nearer 0.4cuft so that's no problem. The 8" version of this sub is actually rated at 300RMS so you need around 250RMS + to drive it properly and it should be happy with 500w 

These subs are Dual Voice Coil so they have four terminals which can be wired together in certain ways to give difference impedence loads (ohms) for your amp. The great thing about that is that it can be wired for a 2 Ohm load and so anyone who has an amp running a JBL or JL Audio 4 ohm sub can extract even more power out of the amp just by adding this sub. your JL Audio JX500/1d will now increase from 300w to 500w :clap:

I've spent the last month arranging for a batch of these Sundown subs to be imported from the US to here in the UK. There is only one distributer for Sundown in the UK and with help from Eddhick above, I've been in communication with him to get them for me to try. Over the last few days, I've been running a single SD-2 in my box and I'm over the moon with it. I've also tried two SD-2's in a specially designed two chamber box and that just gave me even more of the same (and a headache).

So, here are a few pictures I took of the SD-2 in all its glory :-


















































Like I said before, for the complete bassheads out there, I have tested and have bleeding ears to prove, a double box version of this kit and it absolutely kicked ass. If I was going to be critical, it's probably lost 5hz of depth, possibly because the enclosure sizes are smaller (they each have a seperate sealed chamber) but what it loses in overall depth can be compensated by its sheer authority and power. I was listening to some hard trance with hard bass lines and you can feel it beating your chest. Suffice to say I'm running 1000w into them which is little over the top but my deary god :nervous:

The guys in the US are real bassheads and I've been selling loads of double boxes for them to put SD-2's in. Here is a picture of the last lot to go :-










Here a couple of images of the double box :-




















Here are a couple of images with them installed in the car. THEY WILL NOT LOOK LIKE THIS IN YOUR CAR. I HAVE LEFT OFF THE BOSE COVER WHICH GOES OVER THE TOP AS NORMAL ON THESE ENCLOSURES. YOU WON'T EVEN SEE THAT YOU HAVE THESE INSTALLED :thumbsup:



















So, there you have it. Anyone who is fed up of crap Bose subwoofers need never look back.

Of course these kits are plug and play like the old ones and have the same plug'n'play connector to supply power, earth, remote turn on and signal to the amp. I have also seen and tried myself hiding the amp behind the carpet in the boot to good effect. Right behind the sub there is a recess which fits most 500w amps......the JL Audio JX250/1 or JX500/1d for example fit. If you are wanting a belt and braces approach to power, you might want to consider a 4 guage cable to the battery. The nissan plug should be okay and there is a 30amp fuse if it exceeds it but I have run a power lead. Its a 15 minute job.

Here is a YouTube video I made yesterday of the sub working. If you're into Mozart, probably best not to have the sound on  

Nissan GTR with Sundown

*Pricing & Options :-*

Having had long discussions with the distributor of these Sundown subs, I have managed to get some group buy prices which will enable me to offer a discount on them if we get some good numbers. The retail price of these subs is £159 but if we can get 10 subs on order or more, i can get 12.5% off which makes them £139. They are special order subs which will be imported from the USA just for us. Nobody in the UK uses these subs, the SA-2 maybe but the SD-2, not. Nobody has stock, not even the distributer.

So if anyone who has already got one of my boxes and wants a two fold upgrade. One upgrade is the sub itself of course but the other is with your existing amp, you will gain another 200w or so as the sub is wired in 2 Ohm :clap:

If you don't mind doing it yourself (wiring the voice coils, cutting a larger hole in your enclosure, supplying new larger screws etc) then you can have a sub for £139 plus £10 postage.

If you want me to sort everything for you then simply take your current box out, send it to me and I will paint it black and put a GTR badge on it, make the hole bigger, wire up and install the new sub and send it back to you all ready to install for £199 inc postage.

If you are a new customer and want to get rid of your rubbish bose sub then a complete kit, incuding the Enclosure which will be painted and have a GTR bagde on, plug'n'play harness installed on the box, Sundown SD-2 D4 8" Sub, JL Audio JX250/1 Mono Amp (250 RMS at 2 ohm), JL Audio RBC-1 remote controller, fixing kit and instructions comes in at £439 plus £15 courier. Shipping to Europe is normally around £35.

A double enclosure kit is an extra £20 on top of the single box kit, plus an extra £139 for a second sub. You will probably want a larger amp like a JX500/1d which I can supply for an extra £70 and its highlly recommended to go for a 4 guage wiring kit which I can do for £25 and includes 5.2m of high quality 4 Guage power cable, 0.8m Earth Cable, Fuse Holder and 80amp Fuse. Total cost is £693 + £20 courier (heavier and more to insure)

This isn't going to be an instant thing. Once I've got numbers, I've got to get them imported which can take 7-10 days.

I am now VAT registered and so will supply a VAT receipt with all orders :thumbsup:

So, if you're interested, post on here whether you want a sub only, an upgrade (by sending your old kit to me), a double box kit or a single box kit and I'll start a list.

Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Sign me up for the complete kit single sub + euro shipping. 
Il send more info when you want it. 

Regards
Philip


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Just installed one of these kits into ravins 2013 Gtr 

Super kits and very easy to install 

We have also completed a full dynamat install and probably the neatest stealth install yet 

Will post pictures and link to here tomorrow 

Well done Andy on a superb upgrade


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ringmuren said:


> Sign me up for the complete kit single sub + euro shipping.
> Il send more info when you want it.
> 
> Regards
> Philip


Thanks Philip. First on the list :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

pwpro said:


> Just installed one of these kits into ravins 2013 Gtr
> 
> Super kits and very easy to install
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words Paul. You should hear this new one 

I promise one day I'll pop in and see you


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy, 

Great work again.
Do you have any pictures or tips on installing the sub behind the carpet? I haven't gotten around to installing mine yet but would like to do it without putting holes in the boot carpet if possible.

Cheers,

Austin


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

as5606 said:


> Thanks for your kind words Paul. You should hear this new one
> 
> I promise one day I'll pop in and see you


no worries andy we're all busy fella 

i honestly cant see a need for anything more than what we just fitted 

only running half power and is plenty loud enough 

ravin collects his car this morning so will get him to add his thoughts 

paul


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Austin said:


> Andy,
> 
> Great work again.
> Do you have any pictures or tips on installing the sub behind the carpet? I haven't gotten around to installing mine yet but would like to do it without putting holes in the boot carpet if possible.
> ...


I meant amp not sub.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Austin,

I was just playing around with ideas and so I put some sponge around the hole in the firewall and mounted the amp behind the carpet with four bolts. Because there is still a hole in the carpet from the OEM vent you remove, I was going to get a flat air vent from B&Q to put over the top so it looks neat from inside the boot. Didn't get around to doing that as my new amp arrived but you get the idea from the pictures below.

Any more help, let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Andy, much appreciated.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Brilliant, I was waiting for a dual sub kit

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - full dual sub package


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

our efforts on Ravins Car with andy's set up 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179957-ravins-gtr-detailed-sub-install.html


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

pwpro said:


> our efforts on Ravins Car with andy's set up
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179957-ravins-gtr-detailed-sub-install.html


Looking very fine Paul. Good work.

I've recently put a bit of bling on my bose cover.....some may think its tacky but i think a little but of vinyl wrap looks good in the right places....












Glgtr said:


> Brilliant, I was waiting for a dual sub kit
> 
> 1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
> 2. GlGtr - full dual sub package


Thanks Glgtr :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

If anyone thinks install is a bit daunting (it isn't - very easy), I know of three installers who can fit these with ease and have done some already. 

Obviously Paul at PWPro. The guys at SVM in Telford - speak to Amar and also Sly at Kaiser Motorsport down south :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Put me down for a twin sub setup with enclosure, without amps please mate - as discussed


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Johnny will do. Five subs already now so halfway to getting our discount 

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - full dual sub package
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp
4.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks awesome mate - great work!

One tiny, tiny issue (my OCD) the R in the GTR badge is the 32-34 version not the new 'straight edge' R for the 35...... ;-)


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Looks awesome mate - great work!
> 
> One tiny, tiny issue (my OCD) the R in the GTR badge is the 32-34 version not the new 'straight edge' R for the 35...... ;-)


I found a supplier in Hong Kong a few months ago who did the straight legged R badges and I bought all his stock. When I went back for more, he said he didn't have any. I offered double the price but still wasn't willing to make them. Page 34 has a picture of my old sub box with one on. I needed them desperately and these were the best I could get. Not as 'bent' as others I've seen and better than nothing I thought


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> Looks awesome mate - great work!
> 
> One tiny, tiny issue (my OCD) the R in the GTR badge is the 32-34 version not the new 'straight edge' R for the 35...... ;-)


Easy fix, Rog. Get the double-sub option


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Actual LOL !


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Johnny G said:


> Easy fix, Rog. Get the double-sub option


Genius - I laughed too! Again my comment about slippery slope ;-( are there any plug and play options for regular speakers off stock amp (I have read Adamantium thread on this but don't want to spend a fortune on audio as rather do suspension next!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've looked into this extensively and have an ongoing thread on the USA forum for front door kits which I'm developing. 

Unfortunately, the front door amp is strange and gives a low impedence load to the OEM speakers which are possibly 2 or maybe even 1 ohm. I have tried just replacing speakers on my own car and they were quiet and underwhelming. I then set about putting a Hertz amp next to the existing amp and tapped into the bose outputs to the doors to feed the little two channel Hertz amp. Simply astonishing sound and made me go mad getting out old albums and getting a vocal CD put together for my listening pleasure.

I hope to create a plug and play kit for this upgrade in the next few weeks as I'm waiting a shipment of connectors from Japan but as it stands.....I wouldn't bother with a simple speaker replacement excercise. It doesn't work.

My sundown bass kit rocks though and will add massive improvement to your system whilst you wait :squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Going to run this offer until just after this weekend so if anyone wants to come onboard, please let me know or update the thread :wavey:


----------



## j9mfu (Nov 15, 2012)

Put me down for a single Sundown sub kit please


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

j9mfu said:


> Put me down for a single Sundown sub kit please


Thanks mate, will do 

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - full dual sub package
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit
5.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Will run this until tomorrow morning and will then be confirming numbers so last chance :wavey:


----------



## anissut1974 (Jul 10, 2013)

Any chance you can do a quick run down of the 2 offerings? Bit difficult trawling through so many pages when I'm new to the thread.

I have a MY12 and I believe the Bose system is better on the MY12 cars so will either of these kits make a substantial difference?

Cheers.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

anissut1974 said:


> Any chance you can do a quick run down of the 2 offerings? Bit difficult trawling through so many pages when I'm new to the thread.
> 
> I have a MY12 and I believe the Bose system is better on the MY12 cars so will either of these kits make a substantial difference?
> 
> Cheers.


Of course......no problem.

These sub kits were born out of me wanting a bit more bass in the GTR without wanting to have my boot filled with equipment so I went about designing an enclosure which fits inside the OEM Bose housing between the rear seats and replaces the OEM Bose sub enclosure.

One of the great things about the kit I produce is that its Plug'n'Play. I managed to find the correct connector which matches the connector which goes into the existing OEM Bose enclosure. Once you offer my enclosure up and bolt it onto the back firewall using the same mounting holes as OEM, you can plug my attached harness into the OEM Nissan wiring loom and you get a supply of Power, Earth, Sub Signal from the Head unit and a remote turn on.

You can fit the amp behind the carpet in the boot and there you have a completely stealth install and some decent bass.

What the Americans did when I started to supply those guys was introduce me to an American Sunwoofer brand called Sundown. Guys started to use the SD-2 model which is a Dual Voice Coil model with a huge throw on it and the results were nothing but amazing. I had guys who tried JL's and JBL's and moved to the Sundown and it won hands down, so now this is the only sub I supply. Its a bit of a bind having to get them shipped over from the USA but the results are amazing and its worth the effort.

So if you want a stealth system which sounds like you have a proper sub in the boot but without compromising on looks then you won't be dissapointed.

The double sub option is for the real bassheads who wants the maximum bass sound from the smallest space and, of course, still wants a stealth look. The double sub boxes use a slighly longer enclosure which has some design features to allow it to fit snugly behind the original Bose trim. The Subs are wired in such a way to enable a single mono amp to drive them, still with an amp size that will fit snuggly behind the boot carpet. If you want more power, you can still use my plug'n'play harness for signal and remote turn on but its recommended to upgrade to a 4 guage power lead and earth to save the Nissan wiring struggling to supply all that power to the two subs. I can supply this new cable in with the kit.

Regarding your 2012 car, the upgrade, I think, is minimal. The design is the same i fear. The subs are still in the same plastic enclosure but apparently a better material and uses the Egoist subs which, whilst I haven't seen one, I bet doesn't look any different and has the same pancake design in a free air plastic enclosure which is why you could probably replicate the bass with a couple of 6x9" shelf speakers. Not subs at all really in my book.

Here is a side by side of the two systems before the OEM trim goes back over the top :-










Here is what it looks like after fitting back the cover :-










Here is a quick video I took of the sub thumping :- Sundown SD-2 D4

I hope that summary is enough for you but if you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Andy


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Another joining in :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit
6.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

You have pm:sadwavey:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

AdamOGTR said:


> You have pm:sadwavey:


Thanks mate. I'll put you on the list :squintdan

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit
7.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ok guys, looks like we have our 10 subs for a discount :clap:

I'll drop you each a PM to take details. I hope 50% deposit is okay for you. I have to pay up front for the equipment. As soon as I've got the deposits in, I can order it all up and start making things happen. Lead time on the subs is 7-10 days so I'll make sure all the enclosures are ready and wired up and everything else is here so I should be able to slot in the subs and ship them off to you.

PM's coming your way today :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one Andy!


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Payment sent:clap::clap:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Deposits coming in, thanks guys

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit *- 50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit


----------



## dumdum49 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Andy

Will you be providing an updated package once you have figured out the front speakers?

I'm waiting on the complete set up before committing.

Thanks


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

dumdum49 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Will you be providing an updated package once you have figured out the front speakers?
> 
> ...


I can't see the front setup really affecting the rears other than it will supply a new signal coming from the LC7i processor but thats just a simple RCA plug swap. 

There is an opportunity I suppose to replace the front Hertz two way amp I'm using with a 4 way and bridging two channels for the sub but the HCP D4 amp which is the only model that will fit under the seats doesn't really have enough grunt for the double sub and price wise, it's the cost of the rear amp and the two channel front amp put together so not much to gain. 

I suppose I might try it but I'm always of the mindset that I prefer the sub amp to be seperate so as not to taint the delicate highs. Can the amp run 4 ohm fronts and bridged 2 ohm sub.....something I'd have to speak to Hertz about as it doesn't mention that in its spec sheet.

No problem with you waiting. I suppose fitting can all be done in one go then. I waiting for a ship to arrive at port from Japan for about 100g worth of connectors. Taking weeks :bawling:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Johnny :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:*
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit *- 50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks - more deposits and Rungmuren has paid in full :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit *FULLY PAID :thumbsup:*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:*
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit *- 50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit *- 50% DEPOSIT PAID :thumbsup:*


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Andy, your inbox is full mate


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Glgtr said:


> Andy, your inbox is full mate


Sorry mate.....sorted


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Last minute order in and more payments...cheers guys.

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* 
7. peatough - Full Single Sub Kit


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll be doing a stock check and placing orders for things today !
Added below, a few sheets of sound deadening to Tweaked's and Johhny's order 

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* 
7. peatough - Full Single Sub Kit


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Andy 
if its not too late can you put me down for some deadening! Just enough for whats needed for the subs. Many thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Consider it done :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
7. peatough - Full Single Sub Kit



AdamOGTR said:


> Andy
> if its not too late can you put me down for some deadening! Just enough for whats needed for the subs. Many thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Top man:squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry its not a great picture but just a quick update to say I've not been slacking. All boxes built and painted (my garage - the spray booth). All equipment on order. Will keep you updated as I get equipment this week :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Looking good!  
Seems my single sub setup is so 2012...

/Phill


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Amps and remotes are here. Just waiting on the tracking number for the subs from the US


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha, I did quietly chuckle when I saw all those boxes yesterday


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Since the amps have been such a success, I think its about time that you looked at some speaker solutions as well  the front door speakers are utter rubbish IMO and serious need replacing....


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

grahamc said:


> Since the amps have been such a success, I think its about time that you looked at some speaker solutions as well  the front door speakers are utter rubbish IMO and serious need replacing....


Oh...don't worry I am. I already have a front door kit in my car and have a detailed thread on GTRLife. I'm waiting for special connectors from Japan to hopefully make it plug and play. Will be revealed later in the year....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> Oh...don't worry I am. I already have a front door kit in my car and have a detailed thread on GTRLife. I'm waiting for special connectors from Japan to hopefully make it plug and play. Will be revealed later in the year....


Sounds goods, put my name down please!

Link to the GTRLife thread? Interested to see what you got going on


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Sounds goods, put my name down please!
> 
> Link to the GTRLife thread? Interested to see what you got going on


Hertz 3-Way Component Front Door Kit - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

looks and sounds awesome!!! When is the estimated first shipping date


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

grahamc said:


> looks and sounds awesome!!! When is the estimated first shipping date


That is the big question. As soon as I get these connectors from Japan, I can have a package put together within a week. Just still waiting. They come by boat and even when they get here, ,they might not be right. I'm hoping to hear something next week but I've heard that before. When I have it in my hand.....it's here :runaway:


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Ohhh looking forward to front kit! 

Btw do i need a new amp with it?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> That is the big question. As soon as I get these connectors from Japan, I can have a package put together within a week. Just still waiting. They come by boat and even when they get here, ,they might not be right. I'm hoping to hear something next week but I've heard that before. When I have it in my hand.....it's here :runaway:


good man!!!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Not a big update but just to say I spend a fair few hours preparing the enclosures with cables, silicone, wadding etc over the weekend and they are now ready for the subs to be dropped in. I even have the shipping boxes ready.

The subs should be with me by the end of the week. There was a delay to shipping due to Sundown moving premesis in the US but all has been resolved.

Looks like I'm not getting anywhere with number 7 on the list - Peatough, as he won't answer my PM's and hasn't paid the deposit :nervous: I've bought his kit however so if anyone wants in on this, there will be a single sub kit available :thumbsup:


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Looks like I'm not getting anywhere with number 7 on the list - Peatough, as he won't answer my PM's and hasn't paid the deposit :nervous: I've bought his kit however so if anyone wants in on this, there will be a single sub kit available :thumbsup:


I could be interested - please could you confirm the price?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

GlastoVeteran said:


> I could be interested - please could you confirm the price?


No problem. 

A complete single kit, incuding the Enclosure which will be painted and have a GTR bagde on, plug'n'play harness installed on the box, Sundown SD-2 D4 8" Sub, JL Audio JX250/1 Mono Amp (250 RMS at 2 ohm), JL Audio RBC-1 remote controller, fixing kit and instructions comes in at £439 plus £15 courier. 

If you fancy it then drop me a PM. Just 50% on order to secure :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Just as way of an update. The tracking from UPS shows the subs are on their last leg of the trip from California and are showing as arriving here on Monday :clap:










I have a feeling they may actually call me on monday for import fees etc rather than turning up with 100kg of subs hoping for a cheque on the doorstep but we'll have to see.

Anyway, it should be all go next week so will be in touch then to confirm whats what 

All the boxes and installation kit is ready for the subs to drop in once the I've wired up the coils.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Great news Andy :clap:

Also mate, don't worry about gettin mine done as I'm in work next week and off to Belgium the week after for the Grand Prix :squintdan

So we can sort out a date when I'm back if that's all good with you mate.
Many thanks
Adam


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking forward for to the BAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS  lol


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No problem at all mate :thumbsup:



AdamOGTR said:


> Great news Andy :clap:
> 
> Also mate, don't worry about gettin mine done as I'm in work next week and off to Belgium the week after for the Grand Prix :squintdan
> 
> ...


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

did they arrive?

can we all get excited yet?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Ha ha, yes they arrived....in the UK that is. They are in Castle-Donnington awaiting paperwork which the distributer sent yesterday to them Special delivery. With that arriving today with Customs, it should be on a Van for me tomorrow.

Won't be long 

By the way, I didn't get any response from GlastoVeteran so there is still one kit extra here if anyone wants it :sadwavey:


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Is it a double kit Andy? 

H


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I'll take it Andy. Dual 2 ohm sub, just a single kit i see. I think I already have your payment details just need to know the cost please, I don't need the amp though, just the sub and box pls. Let me know if that's ok. 

H


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

as5606 said:


> By the way, I didn't get any response from GlastoVeteran so there is still one kit extra here if anyone wants it :sadwavey:


Sorry - I'll pass for now but thanks anyway!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

splking said:


> I'll take it Andy. Dual 2 ohm sub, just a single kit i see. I think I already have your payment details just need to know the cost please, I don't need the amp though, just the sub and box pls. Let me know if that's ok.
> 
> H


PM on its way mate.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Sorry - I'll pass for now but thanks anyway!


No worries fella. You can always come back to me if you want one in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

UPS has confirmed receipt of paperwork this morning and confirmed it will be out for delivery tomorrow. I might have to collect them from their depot as I'm out quite a but but either way, things will be moving fast in the next couple of days.

I'll let you know when shipping is arranged.

p.s. splking is having a double kit without an amp so there is still a single kit including amp left on group buy prices for anyone here.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

Im really looking forward to the grand prix, but I cant wait to get back and get this fitted


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

A package (actually lots) have arrived for me at home......the wife wasn't impressed however as she opened the door to leave for work and a UPS guy was stood there. They ain't exacly light :chuckle:

I've not seen them yet as I'm working today but I think I know what they might be :squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Took me over 2 hours to unpack and check them last night  I've been on a client site today so will carry on working on these this evening. Wiring coils and installing into the boxes. Will Likely to be collected by couriers on Monday but I'll update as i go along.

Quick update on the list. If you are able to pay the balance before the weekend is out then I can get these shipped at the start of the week  If you're having any sheets of sound proofing then don't forget to add £3/sheet :thumbsup:

I think this list is up to date. Let me know if there are any errors.

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID except for 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening*
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
7. splking - Double Sub Kit without amp (no wires) - *FULLY PAID*
8. GTR gilo - Double Sub Kit without amp


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

are the door components ready as id prefer to get them install with the sub?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Its not something I'm going to offer until I'm back from the USA in a few weeks time. :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks j9mfu :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID except for 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening*
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
7. splking - Double Sub Kit without amp (no wires) - *FULLY PAID*
8. GTR gilo - Double Sub Kit without amp


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Done


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Tweaked, Glgtr and GTR gilo :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
7. splking - Double Sub Kit without amp (no wires) - *FULLY PAID*
8. GTR gilo - Double Sub Kit without amp - *FULLY PAID*


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks AdamOGTR. Johnny has been in touch and will be sorting shortly so thats everyone. Thanks for your quick payment guys. I've been putting subs in boxes today and by the end of the weekend, hope to have everything boxed up for everyone and shipped out on Monday (apart from Johnny G and AdamOGTR who are local). I'll keep in touch over the weekend :thumbsup:

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID*
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - *50% DEPOSIT PAID* - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULLY PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - *FULL PAID* - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening
7. splking - Double Sub Kit without amp (no wires) - *FULLY PAID*
8. GTR gilo - Double Sub Kit without amp - *FULLY PAID*


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Update :-

All six boxes completed and packed ready for shipment (Adam and Johnny are collecting so thats why I've not packed eight)

I'm not at home today so I need to take them with me to the City-Links depot today. Unfortuantely, having put them all in the hallway ready for the car this morning, I can't get them all to fit so I'm taking three today and three tomorrow.

They are on a next day delivery service.

I hope everything is in order when you receive. I need to make it up to the wife as it took 16 hours work this weekend to get them all completed and packed  She watched Jack Reacher on Saturday night and I was busy in the background on the boxes, occasioanlly shouting "Drill" so she could pause it whilst I made DeWalt noise for a few minutes :chuckle: Sounded like a good film.....just not sure how it looked


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

1. Ringmuren - Full Single Sub Kit - FULLY PAID - *SHIPPED TODAY* :thumbsup:
2. GlGtr - Full Dual Sub Kit - FULLY PAID - *SHIPPED TODAY* :thumbsup:
3. Johnny G - Dual sub package without amp - 50% DEPOSIT PAID - 25 Sheets of Sound Deadening - *Being Collected*
4. j9mfu - Full Single Sub Kit - FULLY PAID - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening - *SHIPPED TODAY* :thumbsup:
5. Tweaked - Full Dual Sub Kit - FULLY PAID - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening - *COLLECTION BOOKED for 20/8/2013* :thumbsup:
6. AdamOGTR - Full Dual Sub Kit - FULL PAID - 6 Sheets of Sound Deadening - *Being Collected*
7. splking - Double Sub Kit without amp (no wires) - FULLY PAID - *COLLECTION BOOKED for 20/8/2013* :thumbsup:
8. GTR gilo - Double Sub Kit without amp - FULLY PAID - *COLLECTION BOOKED for 20/8/2013* :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Keep up the good work


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

All received thanks Andy


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Going to fit mine today Andy, thank you all recieved. Hooked them up to my home amp yesterday to play a 35hz test tone on low volume. They sounded good in the living room at least :bowdown1:


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Installation quite simple... attached pics of completed sub box installation. You wouldn't even know it's there... very stealth. Hope the other recipients have a similarly hassle free install.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice one :clap:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

GTR gilo said:


> All received thanks Andy


Great stuff. Give me a shout if you have any questions


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

as5606 said:


> Great stuff. Give me a shout if you have any questions


Ha ha you may regret saying that lol


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

So any news on the front speaker kit??


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

id just say  
Hertz 3-Way Component Front Door Kit - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life

Go for it.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ringmuren said:


> id just say
> Hertz 3-Way Component Front Door Kit - Electronics & A/V Systems - GT-R Life
> 
> Go for it.


Was going to go have a look..... another thing for the list.... tempted to wait a little and see if he can get the connectors sorted


----------



## Jb fletch (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Andy, are you still doing these??

I'll pm you

Thanks


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just been to collect mine from Andy today, top bloke and the kit looks great. I can't wait to get it fitted this weekend!

I had a listen to Andy's set up with his Hertz front components and it sounds really good. Very clear treble and great mid bass from the front, complimented nicely by the punchy sub. I'll be getting the front speaker set up myself once funds allow


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Cheers mate. Great to meet you. Sorry if I tempted you  I should have an offering next month on the front door kits. I'm just sorting out the Americans with it at the moment as they pushed me hard to get it developed so it won't be long here now


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for your help today Andy. Can't wait to have a play to tune it all in and get the windows vibrating.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Got my double sub installed - and bugger me. It's got a hell of a kick on it 

Roll on the next upgrades, which I've already spoke to Andy about


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got my single sub installed now and it's great! The double must absolutely rattle the car because the single has a decent kick on its own! Very happy with it, top job from Andy putting the package together


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No worries fella. Glad you enjoying your new found bass.

Front doors next....watch this space


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Can anybody recommend any setting for the following:

Single sundown sub
JX500/1d amp

I keep fiddling but haven't found the sweet spot yet, so wondering if anybody could share the setting they are using? (I appreciate this can vary a lot between cars/music you listen to etc)


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Andy 

Do you have any kits left for sale

Thanks keith


----------



## jackbauer69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Andy,
Would also be interested for my car, please can you pm me a price for a single and double sub with amp
Thanks
Tony


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Me too ! It clearly needs doing


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

PM's sent to you both


----------



## p.karageorgiev (Jun 16, 2008)

jackbauer69 said:


> Hi Andy,
> Would also be interested for my car, please can you pm me a price for a single and double sub with amp
> Thanks
> 
> +1


----------



## Jerry (Dec 19, 2004)

are you still selling the kit? I am interesting buying one. PM sent to you as well. Thx


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Andy, I'm interested in the double sub and amp. Please can you inform me how to order etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

PM's on their way


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Also interested, please pm me details.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am also interested,
can anyone tell me percentage wise the improvement over standard..? 

Thanks Daniel...


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I am interested, but I don't want to screw anything to the boot area. Is there an amp option that can sit in the oem location?

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Caveman said:


> I am interested, but I don't want to screw anything to the boot area. Is there an amp option that can sit in the oem location?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179957-ravins-gtr-detailed-sub-install.html :squintdan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Caveman said:


> I am interested, but I don't want to screw anything to the boot area. Is there an amp option that can sit in the oem location?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin.


Yes, there are only a few amps with enough power for a Sundown SD-2 8" sub which will fit behind the carpet like Paul expertly did at PW pro. The best I've used is the Hertz HCP1D which can deliver 700w RMS into 2 Ohms from a small chassis using digital technology. The more budget friendly option would be the JX500/1 which is small enough again and will deliver 500w RMS into 2 ohms. I run a HCP1D in my car, hidden behind the carpet and it sucks up anything I throw at it


----------



## Drac (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm hoping for a bit of advice connecting up the amp. I have the white limited edition Vibe box and I'm a little confused....

The thick-ish brown cable is the ground cable but what is the thin blue cable and where does it connect to? My instructions refer to a blue RCA but my RCA is brown/clear and the only blue wire is a very thin one.

Anyone got a photo of theirs for reference?

Silly questions I know as this stuff should be easy for anyone!!

Thanks for any assistance!

Mark.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

as5606 said:


> Yes, there are only a few amps with enough power for a Sundown SD-2 8" sub which will fit behind the carpet like Paul expertly did at PW pro. The best I've used is the Hertz HCP1D which can deliver 700w RMS into 2 Ohms from a small chassis using digital technology. The more budget friendly option would be the JX500/1 which is small enough again and will deliver 500w RMS into 2 ohms. I run a HCP1D in my car, hidden behind the carpet and it sucks up anything I throw at it


Just fitted one of these hertz amps with my morel primo 8 sub. I also have the hdp4 amp semi-actively running the front morel 3 ways. Both amps are completely hidden giving a totally stealth install and have plenty fold air around them to maintain cold running even at high output.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> Just fitted one of these hertz amps with my morel primo 8 sub. I also have the hdp4 amp semi-actively running the front morel 3 ways. Both amps are completely hidden giving a totally stealth install and have plenty fold air around them to maintain cold running even at high output.


Nice one. They are great amps. I've got the HCP4D. Great thing about these amps is their size and being digital, they run cool so great to hide for stealth. Your sub is a single voicecoil 4 ohm I think so assume you ran it off bridging two of the HDP4 channels. My sub shows a 2 ohm load so that exceeds the spec of the HCP4D when running along with the fronts of the other two channels. 

Do you notice an improvement with the new sub amp and how is the active fronts now?

DRAC, the blue wire is the remote wire for your amp to turn on


----------



## Drac (Mar 2, 2013)

as5606 said:


> DRAC, the blue wire is the remote wire for your amp to turn on [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for that. Where does it connect to the amp?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The difference in the sub is not night and day but it is better. I believe it is a single 4 ohm coil so us now seeing 600w rms without the amp breaking a sweat.

Must admit, it's bigger than I expected but it remains hidden so I don't worry.

The semi-active front is a vast improvement. It sounded great before but the extra power has opened up a new level of detail and clarity. Finally the gtr sounds line it has a proper sound system!

The passives control two channels driving the mids and tweeters, the other two channels drive the mid bass. Well worth trying.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> The difference in the sub is not night and day but it is better. I believe it is a single 4 ohm coil so us now seeing 600w rms without the amp breaking a sweat.
> 
> Must admit, it's bigger than I expected but it remains hidden so I don't worry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam, I might try it one day 

DRAC, the remote wire goes to the remote connector on your amp. It should be called remote or "rem" and is normally right next to the power and earth leads. I think your amp has auto sensing turn on if I remember rightly so you might not even need it but I would normally connect it if it's there.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Didn't realise there were two hertz mono amps. Mine is the more powerful of the two.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody suffering with interior light/sunglasses rattle since having the sub in?

I'm wondering if anybody has found a simple way to stop it? I set up a separate thread but decided to also ask in here...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/230041-interior-light-sunglass-holder-rattle.html#post2388553


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi mate,

I have the same thing. The middle light I mostly fixed by taking the light out and putting some sponge between the fitting and the roof panel.

The sunglasses one I haven't fixed yet but suspect you can do the same with. I think its supposed to be "stuck" to the roof as when pressed, it adheres for a while but then becomes unattached again, not helped I suppose but the extra bass we've created :chuckle:

I might have a go myself at the map light this weekend if I get time. If anyone does know the easy method of removal of the same, I'd also be interested to know 

Andy


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

What's the price for a dual sub kit with an amp that can be hid behind the carpet in the boot?

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have a look at R35 GTR Car Audio - that's where I got all the info.

Be warned that the double sub is not ideal according to Andy and the research I've done. The subs share the available box volume which effectively halves it. This makes for huge punch but causes the subs to fail to deliver on the essential lower frequencies.

Stick with one sub unless you are prepared to put a bigger box elsewhere.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, it depends on your musical taste but a single is better in my eyes and is what I run. If you put a SPL meter inside, it wouldn't be able to match a pair but the single is more musical. Its got more cubic feet (volume) inside the box rather than a split box sharing the overall volume. There is an advice tab on the top of my website which answers a few common questions like this.

I am about to announce a new box design which increases the volume again by almost 30% and allows the use of a Kicker L7 Solo-baric Dual Voice Coil 8". With its patented square design, it has 20% more cone area than an 8" and in my opinion, having had one in my car over the last new weeks, is the nearest sound you'll get to having a 10" driver hidden behind your Bose cover. It kicks ass being driven by my Hertz HCP1D 700w amp and has a power rating of 450w RMS - one of the highest 8" ratings out there. 

The only reason for moving away from Sundown was just based on the difficulties I have in getting them. I have to import them in big numbers from the USA with long wait times, customs clearance and and its having a detrimental effect on being able to supply them. They are still a great sub but nobody uses the SD-2 in the UK, just me  so there is never stock I can get easily.












Square vs. Round: More cone area results in greater sound pressure produced by the woofer
The massive motor structure of the L7 paired with KICKER's patented square-woofer technology provides extreme output capability
Heat-sinking cast aluminum basket provides a strong motor foundation and maintains low temperatures during long-term operation
Injection-molded SoloKon™ is our most advanced cone design, adding targeted strength for reliable performance and accurate response
Patented corner-ribbed, double-stitched Santoprene® surround provides durability at high excursion with uncompromised sound quality
360° constant-contact back bracing adheres directly to every contour of the cone to maximize mechanical coupling of the motor, maintaining precise linear excursion while making the woofer as strong and responsive as possible
Heavy-duty speaker leads are stitched and glued to the spider rolls for reliable performance when pushed to the limits
Progressive-roll spider keeps stress away from the glue joint of the spider landing for long-lasting reliability
Venting in the back-bracing of the cone and perimeter of the spider landing provides maximum air-flow to cool the voice-coil during operation
Dual Voice Coils with high-temp copper windings handle extreme power levels for long durations without burning out
T-cut top plate extends the magnetic field of the motor, adding balanced motor strength throughout the entire excursion path of the voice coil
Solid-dome extended pole piece maintains precise voice-coil control and aids in heat dissipation

I don't have the new kit on my website yet but it will be on there soon. Here is a quick pic I took for a customer :-










The box is 18mm longer, flared arches at each side to match space inside the trim and is chamfered at the top to allow a much flatter mounting.

*That kit includes:-*
Sub box enclosure with plug and play lead (MKII) at RRP £215
Kicker L7 Solo-baric 8" at RRP £179
Hertz HCP1D 700w Digital amp at RRP £299
Audison Connection FPK700 4 AWG Power Wire kit at RRP £79
Audison Connection Y-Splitter at RRP £8

Total RRP (inc vat) = £780

*That kit I can offer to you guys at £579+vat.*
FREE Shipping on the forum 

All of the connections and wiring I use now is professionally made and I only supply proper Audison Connection products including professional grade fuse holders and fuses and top quality wiring kits.










I've just taken delivery of ten of these subs and my joiner has just completed ten enclosures so this price is just for the first ten kits. I also have a couple of ex-demo HCP1D's which can be had for a £50 discount. Perfect working order and I think practically indistinguishable from new with box, bits and instructions etc. First come first served on those two.

I'm now an authorised Hertz / Audison / Audio Control reseller so have the backup to all my products from the manufacturer for easy advice and support. I'm also soon to become a site sponsor so look out for more developments soon in the audio for our cars 

Anyone is welcome to come and have a listen to my car (Preston / Manchester way). It has this exact sub kit in it. I'll be going to the Griffith Detailing meet on the 16th Feb at his workshop (see the meets section) and I'll also be at SVM next Friday 31st PM getting a service where we could meet up if you are around.

If you are interested in a kit, drop me a PM. I'm only doing 10 at this price with free shipping too.

Andy


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Have a look at R35 GTR Car Audio - that's where I got all the info.
> 
> Be warned that the double sub is not ideal according to Andy and the research I've done. The subs share the available box volume which effectively halves it. This makes for huge punch but causes the subs to fail to deliver on the essential lower frequencies.
> 
> Stick with one sub unless you are prepared to put a bigger box elsewhere.


Thanks site looks good. Have you got the front hertz package installed too as well as the kicker sub?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, I've got that installed as well. That kit will soon be announced once my trader status is confirmed :smokin:

edit - (sorry, thought you meant me but I think Adam has the Hertz front speakers I've got)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I've got the morel virtus three way fronts, with your hertz centre speaker.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Is there anyone in the Bedfordshire/Hertfordshire area that has any on this kit installed so I can have a listen before I take the plunge?

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No-one has my front kit installed in the UK yet (dozens in the US though if you fancy a trip) and no-one has the new box with kicker apart from me 

I would say come and see me at SVM next week but you might be tempted to buy a load of their wares as well and that could be costly


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I live in mill hill and work in Bushey, if you want to come and hear mine you are welcome to.

I have essentially the same sub as was previously available only running it with more power than Andy does.

Single sub in a box almost identical to that available from Andy.

Front end is not going to be a million miles away from the hertz system he is selling.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I live in mill hill and work in Bushey, if you want to come and hear mine you are welcome to.
> 
> I have essentially the same sub as was previously available only running it with more power than Andy does.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer mate, I might have to take you up on that. Does the speaker change and dynamat make a lot of difference?

Dan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Amp change makes the most difference.

Dynamat makes the car feel much less tinny, not that it was tinny before.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd be interested in listening to your set up too if that's ok?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Certainly.


----------



## Drac (Mar 2, 2013)

Well it took me ages to get around to it but it's all done and tuned and sounding great. Thanks Andy for the great kit and also the assistance at the end with my questions. I guess this proves now that if I can get this kit installed and operating, anyone can!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

honda_pilot said:


> Thanks for the offer mate, I might have to take you up on that. Does the speaker change and dynamat make a lot of difference?
> 
> Dan


I have Andy's (AS5606) sub kit fitted and have bought his front door kit ready to install.

Having listened to it in Andy's car, if you are half way capable of a bit of DIY and want to save in the region of £1500, I would go (and have gone) that root.

It sounds really lush and full, even my Mrs was impressed and she dosen't notice much

Satan.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Drac said:


> Well it took me ages to get around to it but it's all done and tuned and sounding great. Thanks Andy for the great kit and also the assistance at the end with my questions. I guess this proves now that if I can get this kit installed and operating, anyone can!


Nice one Drac, glad you're enjoying 

Thanks Satan :thumbsup:

I think at the end of the day, you can't really help but see this sub kit or a front door kit as anything else other than a massive improvement. The GTR has a rubbish stock system, even with Bose and when you start to take the old OEM stuff out, you kinda start to understand why


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Can any1 post me out the stock subwoofer set up. I left mine at svm when i had my group buy fitted.


Must be loads of stock ones knocking about!

Cheers

V


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine is at Slys (if he hasnt binned it)... you are welcome to it if he still has it.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't realise you were going to the meet in the 16th, will definitely have to see how the fronts sound. I've got the single sub kit but not had a chance to see if the amp's setup as good as possible, would be good if you could have a quick listen/tweak!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

TomS said:


> Didn't realise you were going to the meet in the 16th, will definitely have to see how the fronts sound. I've got the single sub kit but not had a chance to see if the amp's setup as good as possible, would be good if you could have a quick listen/tweak!


Yep, I'll be at the Griffith Detail meet for anyone who wants a listen. I've got my Kicker sub kit in and my front setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

grahamc said:


> Mine is at Slys (if he hasnt binned it)... you are welcome to it if he still has it.


Nice ill giv him a call. If he has binned it im sure 1 will pop up!


----------



## RobT350C (Feb 1, 2013)

Just to say a big thanks to Andy for fitting his stereo upgrade for me. I went for the full works with the fronts, centre, subwoofer, amp and audison processor. 

Sounds amazing and makes the standard setup seem pants!


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

*Sub surround fixings*

Hi Guys,

when installing the sub I knackered some of the white fixings (white disc with 5mm white serrated prong) that hold the sub surround in place. I contacted the NHPC parts dept to no avail, apparently his "system doesn't like the GTR" he did add that the Forum would probably be best place to find them, so he knows something.

Does anyone know where i can get hold of these or their part number?

Many Thanks, 
Simon.


----------

